# 5 weeks today anyone want to buddy up!



## JodeRM86

hey girls 5 weeks today.. due 5th december (roughly) anyone want to share this together? had 3 mc upto now hoepfully 4th timelucky for me.
im 26 from uk :) xx


----------



## Mom2Hope

Hi Jode...I am just behing you...I will be 5 weeks on Monday...I'll buddy up with you if you don't mind...it would be nice to chat our way through this lovely little journey :)...My due date is estimated right now between the 7th and the 9th of december...

are you having any symptoms yet??


----------



## JodeRM86

Mom2Hope said:


> Hi Jode...I am just behing you...I will be 5 weeks on Monday...I'll buddy up with you if you don't mind...it would be nice to chat our way through this lovely little journey :)...My due date is estimated right now between the 7th and the 9th of december...
> 
> are you having any symptoms yet??



Hey yeah id love to! only symptoms are sore nipples and weeing more! oh and feeling really wet.. weird lol! just took my last test a today! a week after my first test good progression i reckon! :)! how are you feeling? any symptoms? xx


----------



## Mom2Hope

I'm feeling okay I guess...I am really tired all the time...like before I could do all sorts of things and not get tired until bed time...now a days I do a few things around the house and feel like I've run a marathon and just want to sleep...I actually fell asleep in the car yesterday waiting for someone lol...that was weird...I go to the bathroom a lot more frequently even though not much of anything comes out and I am incredibly thirsty all the time...wanting water (which I typically don't like)...

I took a test this morning...last friday I took a test got my first bfp...then on monday went to my general doc and got it confirmed....so today was the in between of my test and the dr. test...it still has that line...it isn't any darker or lighter so I am hoping that's a good sign...at least it still says I'm pg...

I worry a lot that something will happen and I wont know it and then when i go to the ob she will tell me "what are you talking about you aren't pg" and i'll be devestated...My appointment isn't until May 1st....have you set up an appointment for an ob yet or are you going with a midwife???


----------



## JodeRM86

I see the midwife on the 16th then she books me in for my 12 week scan, I had a blighted ovum in November! would never of known till 12 weeks if I hadn't of spotted at 7 and when they scanned me the sac was empty! I am fully prepared for anything this time.. all though I had no symptoms what so ever with that pregnancy.. This one feels very different. don't worry to much about the line my midwife said to me last time a line is a line stop doing tests! Cant help myself tho! Im so hungry just want to eat all the time lol got to keep thinking stop.. u will get fat! xx


----------



## Mom2Hope

oh me too...i didn't use to get so hungry so often but about every 2-3 hrs I am hungry and have to pop something in my mouth even if it is small...I have also found drinking a v-8 or grabbing something like a banana will fill me up quickly and I know it is still healthy...I was worried maybe i was weird because I hear others about as far along as we are who say they have no appetite...but I haven't really been hit with MS yet...I get a nasty taste in my mouth and a little nauseous every once in awhile but not a lot...and haven't gotten sick yet...

what is a blighted ovum? I have never heard of that...I am happy to hear with this one you are having some early sumptoms and it is feeling different...that could be a really good sign...


----------



## JodeRM86

its just an empty sac, nothing ever grew inside.. not even a yolk sac! :shrug: weird eh! yeah I keep thinking eat fruit not cake lol I have a terrible diet but im eating a lot more fruit and veg now! well forcing myself I hate the stuff! I have a diet of a 5 year old child.. so have you told anyone yet?


----------



## Mom2Hope

I understand...I really want chilli dogs and pizza lol...but trying to do as many fruits and veggies as possible...Well I told my best friend and someone who is like a mother to me (my mom passed away 7 years ago so she won't get to go through this joy with me :( )...my dad and sister and suppose to be coming up in a week (which would put me at 6 weeks) and if everything is still going okay I will tell my dad at that point...no one else is getting to know until I have been to the OB and she says things are going ok...but that first appointment is another bothersome thing...I have heard so many people who are disappointed in their 1st appointment because the dr. either didn't listen to their questions or concerns or because they didn't do anything beyond draw some blood and send them home...

I would really like to have my 1st ultrasound at 8 weeks when I see the OB but I wouldn't throw a fit if it didn't happen so long as she does all her exams and stuff and does blood work and talks to me and lets me know things inside are going according to plan...

Have you told anyone???


----------



## JodeRM86

only my close friend.. I have made the mistake of telling people before a scan then had to tell them there's no more pregnancy.. bit annoying so I m going to try and wait till 14 weeks I think when I m pretty much out the chance of a MC! really want to tell my mum but I will prefer to send her a scan we live 200 miles apart and my dad passed when I was 21 so its just her to tell really! x


----------



## Mom2Hope

yeah...i thought i would make it with only telling my SO and the donor (so you know lesbian relationship over here lol...sorry failed to mention that earlier)...but after the dr. confirmed I had to tell someone who would be excited with me and also would be able to tell me its ok should something go wrong...I wish my mom were here so I could share this with her...I'm kind of weirded out by telling my dad in a week...I love my father...but we don't have the closest relationship and I can just see this being weird..."Hey dad...we met a donor and stuck his sperm in me and now you are going to be a grandpa"...yup...I can see his mouth hitting the floor lol...

You have your location as Devon...where is that??? I live in the US in Texas...


----------



## JodeRM86

Devon is the uk! :) wow that's brill my 2 best friends are lesbians.. cant see her ever having a baby though lol.. Does he know that you guys were going to have kids? so do you know the person well? I have never been to texas only florida! I got married there nearly a year ago!


----------



## Mom2Hope

That's where I was thinking it was but wasn't positive...Awesome for your friends :)
No my dad had no clue we were going to try...aside from my best friend and my sister no one really knew we were ttc...My partner has 2 children (soon to be 12 and 14) from a previous marriage...and I love them dearly...and I think everyone thought I was satisfied with just being step-mom...and don't get me wrong I love it and they are my joys in life...but I want to go through the experience of pregnancy and the baby years and have that little one that I know is my own also...I am sure he will be happy when he finds out...it's just that initial shock because no one knew we were trying...I think it will be funny...or akward...depending on the first words out of his mouth lol...

Well congrats on the marriage :) I have never been to Florida but have a friend who moved out there about a year ago...I grew up in Texas, moved to California for almost 7 years and then moved back to texas last summer...there were more job opportunities out here...cost of living is more sensible for raising a family...not to mention instead of being 3 days drive from the donor we were only 3 hrs. drive from the donor which made it more conceivable to conceive lol 

So were you born and raised in the UK or Florida??


----------



## JodeRM86

No born and raised in the uk! Just love Florida for holidays!! Best place ever lol you need to go :thumbup:
Wow so it will be a it of a shock for your dad, I'm sure he will be made up though! Is Texas hot all year round? I just imagine it with loads of horses and wooden house haha am I right?? The uk is so cold right now it should be warming up but it's still been snowing and stuff! I'm just hanging round a drop zone at the minute my husbands a skydiver so I keep him company in between jumps! What do you do as a job? Also how old are?  x


----------



## Mom2Hope

No horses and wooden houses are not in great supply though there are a lot of ranches and farm country out here...it is hot...we do have a winter...but it doesn't last very long...record heat in the summer we can hit 115-120 at the hottest point of the day so it does get hot...

I am 27...been married to my partner for 6 years this past January...I work as a preschool teacher but plan on getting my teacher certification so I can teach upper elementary and junior high...but that is going to wait until after baby comes out and is a little bit older...I have my BA in Psychology emphasising on child development which lets me do preschool work...and I love it...I work with 1 and 2 year olds but our school goes up to 6 years old...

So is hubby all excited about your new little bundle of joy???> I know my partner is...she wont let me lift anything or do half of what I know I can do when she is home lol it is so cute...


----------



## JodeRM86

No none of us are excited yet..been in this situation to many times now when I have a scan and I see a baby I think that's when I will get excited! hes just gone to spain for a skydiving holiday! so lots of quiet time for me :happydance:!!


----------



## Mom2Hope

I'm excited because this is my first time period...ever...but I have a lot of worry and anxiety over it too because I don't know what to expect...like I am 5 weeks and really haven't had morning sickness at all...my breast are sore but not so sore that I can't do anything...and I hear all these other ladies talk about symptoms they've had since before they knew and it's like should i compare myself or not...I feel pregnant, but its like I don't feel as pregnant as others feel...if that makes any sense...I will be a lot happier after seeing the dr. and knowing everything is going right...

I understand where you are coming from though...my fingers are crossed for you that everything is going great though :)


----------



## Mom2Hope

how is today going for you....I ate breakfast this morning...grits and eggs...and for the life of me it tasted like broccoli lol...i think that might mean I want broccoli


----------



## JodeRM86

the only symptoms I have is sore bbs and weeing more now that's it! lets me thankful we don't have MS!! I bet it will soon get us hehe, im feeling great today! starving though its not even funny how much im eating!!


----------



## Mom2Hope

I know...the last week I was constantly hungry...today was one of those days though I was hungry but nothing I ate was what I wanted...that is a horribly dangerous combination lol...right now I am staring at a hot sausage that smells so good...and it is tempting me...but the last time I ate sausage it tasted horrible lol...food is not my friend right now....

I am very thankful there is no MS just yet...though I am sure it will kick in soon enough...already the queasky stomach is happening more often...got my fingers crossed you don't have to deal with ms...i know some ladies are lucky and get away without it :)


----------



## JodeRM86

I kind of hope it gets me a tiny bit lol just so I feel properly pregnant! Im stating to feel excited! I may book myself an early scan?? I said I wouldn't but id love to see a heartbeat at about 9 weeks


----------



## Mom2Hope

I'm really hoping they will do a scan at the 8 week appointment I set...I don't hold my breath for it though...ms has not hit me yet but I woke up this morning more queasy than I have been in a loooooong time...I have to go to work though so it just has to hold off for a few more hours lol...

roughly how much do the private scans cost you guys???


----------



## JodeRM86

99 pounds to me 151 dollars to you, just converted it! im really unsure weather to do it or not:wacko: I drove myself insane last time going back and to every week for weekly scans it was soo stressful!! 
I have felt a bit sicky today yah! didn't last long though haha


----------



## JodeRM86

the dreaded sickness has kicked in a bit this afternoon blughg! roasting a chicken for tea and its making me feel so ill lol:sick:


----------



## Mom2Hope

Oh no. Hopefully it doesn't get you down to long lol. No throwing up yet but everything is making me queasy. Breakfast for the toddlers at work almost did me in today lol. I would love to have an early scan if they don't do one at 8 weeks but I will probably wait as long as the doctor tells me everything is ok. Do you know how often you see the doctor/midwife after your first appointment?

Getting my car in for maintenance right now. Just got off work. I'm hungry but afraid to eat lol.


----------



## kittykat23

Hi ladies! Congrats on your pregnancies. I was searching for women that were 5 weeks along and found this thread. Do you mind if I join? I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow.

I, too, am scared as I've hasd 3 prior m/c. One blighted ovum and the other turned out to be trisomy 13. Very heartbreaking. 

I have all the same similar things going on... thirsty, tired... but at this point that's pretty much it. 

I went for HCG level checks (I started seeing a fertility dr. after the 1st m/c so they keep a close watch now) and they've been increasing. My 1st u/s is scheduled for 4/24. Seems so far away. 

Nice meeting you two and best of luck!!


----------



## JodeRM86

I have no idea how many times you see them?yeah I really want to wait to till 12 weeks and then just see a full baby that will be so cool! we will see. do they do them at 8 weeks over there or 12 like us?


----------



## Mom2Hope

typically most doctors do it at 12 weeks...occassionally you luck out and find a doctor who wants to do one at 8 and 12 weeks though...which is what I hope...but I didn't ask...I aught to call and ask them lol...i would feel like a dope though...the scan shouldn't be important to me if everything is giong ok but i so want to see something on that screen :)

KittyKat...congrats on being 5 weeks tomorrow...sure you can join us...i know it seems far away...everything seems to be far away...but it will get here soon i promise...I have to wait till May 1st before I even see the OB...


----------



## JodeRM86

kittykat23 said:


> Hi ladies! Congrats on your pregnancies. I was searching for women that were 5 weeks along and found this thread. Do you mind if I join? I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow.
> 
> I, too, am scared as I've hasd 3 prior m/c. One blighted ovum and the other turned out to be trisomy 13. Very heartbreaking.
> 
> I have all the same similar things going on... thirsty, tired... but at this point that's pretty much it.
> 
> I went for HCG level checks (I started seeing a fertility dr. after the 1st m/c so they keep a close watch now) and they've been increasing. My 1st u/s is scheduled for 4/24. Seems so far away.
> 
> Nice meeting you two and best of luck!!

hey kittykat yes your more than welcome!! :flower:
wow so you've been through it to her! whats a trisomy 13??
xx


----------



## JodeRM86

*been through it to hey!


----------



## Mom2Hope

that would be down syndrome...a chidl that would be born with a condition known as down syndrome that is...


----------



## JodeRM86

oh ok I didn't know that, sorry to hear that kittykat x lets hope that we all get our happy healthy bundles of joy in December hey!! my OH thinks it a bad time of year to have a birthday lol I think its lovely


----------



## Mom2Hope

i think it is a wonderful christmas parents...but later on the kid may or may not like their birthday lol...my sister is a december baby and she said she always felt jipped because she only got a small birthday since she was so close to christmas and it cost to much to do a big birthday and a big christmas...but considering my step children are soon to be 12 and 14...I think we can afford a big birthday and christmas...by the time baby is ready to really enjoy birthday and christmas older kiddos will not put so much emphasis on it lol...at least that's how i would think it would happen...it may or may not i guess...


----------



## kittykat23

I'm really trying to be positive. It's pretty cool to talk to people with the same timeframe. :) Thanks for letting me in! Hee! 

I think December is a great time for a birthday. If all works out, I'll need to have a C-Section since I had major abdominal surgery and pushing naturally isn't an option... I'm not sure how far in advance of due date they'll do that though. Do you gals know?

Let's move the clock along, shall we?? LOL!


----------



## Mom2Hope

no i have no clue...as this is my first all the way around i'm pretty clueless on a lot of things lol...maybe jode might know or I could try googling something...I love google....


----------



## Mom2Hope

kitty when googling the earliest other moms are saying they had a planned C-section it was at 38 weeks and most only had it at 39 weeks or as close to their natural due date as possible...hope that helps...

have either of you ladies been experiencing moodiness yet??? I swear the last couple of days I have been so quick to change from happy to mrs. grump...I had to apologize to my SO yesterday because I snapped at her for no apparent reason...today I feel excessively irritated...I don't like it lol...i'm sure no one else does either...


----------



## JodeRM86

no idea kitty, I may have to have a c section myself, well I have a very low pelvic bone and it clicks a lot when we :sex: so I was examined and that's the conclusion the doctor came to! hope she was wrong as I would love a natural! where are you from kitty?


----------



## Mom2Hope

I don't think I will have to have a C-section unless the ob says differently...I would rather have a planned one than an emergency one though...that would freak me out...

off to work ladies...some yucky weather out here today...my SO was so cute...tried convincing me to call out today because doesn't want me out in the bad weather...lol...its so cute watching her fret over little things :)

have a great day girls


----------



## kittykat23

Good morning! :) Mom2Hope, yes, moodiness has definitely set in. Last night was the worst. HA! I keep apologizing to my husband... he's so good about it. Hee! 

Jode, eek - do your bones rub against one another?? Does it hurt? Geez girl. I have to agree with M2H, I do not want to have an emergency c-section. Too scary!

How are you both feeling (minus the moodiness, that is...)? I'm just tired but otherwise, I'm fine. I read some of the info on here and get nervous when I'm not experiencing morning sickness or breasts soreness... (I mean, they are tender but not like the 1st pregnancy)... that makes me nervous too. Ughhh, please days... go by!!!


----------



## kittykat23

Oh and I'm from Connecticut! :)


----------



## JodeRM86

Yes M2H iam soo moody today its not even funny iv cried like 4 times already!! luckily OH is still in spain but I think that's why Im moody because im missing him :( just booked a night away for our first wedding anniversary on Tuesday that's the same day I have my first midwife appointment! im having an early scan Monday morning to! yah :) hope theres something in there this time!! I don't know if its my bones rubbing or what but its annoying lol


----------



## Mom2Hope

jode, I can see why rubbing bones would be annoying...it sounds painful too...hopefully they plan a c section for you rather than springing it on you last minute...that way you can feel more comfortable about it...that is so cool that you get to celebrate your 1 year anniversary the same day as your early scan...I hope you get to see something on the scan too :) that would be awesome...you will have to share as I have to wait like 3 more weeks before I even see the doc and hope I get a scan even...so I shall live vicariously through you until then lol....

Kitty I wouldn't worry too much about your breast not being more sore or no ms yet...I've just started experiencing some queasiness...yesterday was more severe than the rest but it was still manageable...no real ms per say...but for a lot of women some of the stronger symptoms don't kick in until week 6-8 if they kick in at all...just try and stay calm about it...

work wasn't too bad today except most of the kids in my class are coming down with pink eye (conjunctivitis) and I am so afraid I am going to get it...at only 3 & 4 weeks preggo I was awfully sick with throat infection and ear infections and that scared me enough...I don't want pink eye at 5 or 6 weeks...I don't even think I would be able to take the meds for that one...I haven't told work yet about being pg...I wanted to wait until after I see the doc...but if they don't start sending some of the sick kiddos home I may have to tell them early and tell them I am not coming in unless they send sick kids home...this is my first pregnancy and I am nervous as it is...I don't want to add to that...that sounds reasonable doesn't it?? I mean I'm not being overly worried or anything am I???


----------



## JodeRM86

Mom2Hope said:


> jode, I can see why rubbing bones would be annoying...it sounds painful too...hopefully they plan a c section for you rather than springing it on you last minute...that way you can feel more comfortable about it...that is so cool that you get to celebrate your 1 year anniversary the same day as your early scan...I hope you get to see something on the scan too :) that would be awesome...you will have to share as I have to wait like 3 more weeks before I even see the doc and hope I get a scan even...so I shall live vicariously through you until then lol....
> 
> Kitty I wouldn't worry too much about your breast not being more sore or no ms yet...I've just started experiencing some queasiness...yesterday was more severe than the rest but it was still manageable...no real ms per say...but for a lot of women some of the stronger symptoms don't kick in until week 6-8 if they kick in at all...just try and stay calm about it...
> 
> work wasn't too bad today except most of the kids in my class are coming down with pink eye (conjunctivitis) and I am so afraid I am going to get it...at only 3 & 4 weeks preggo I was awfully sick with throat infection and ear infections and that scared me enough...I don't want pink eye at 5 or 6 weeks...I don't even think I would be able to take the meds for that one...I haven't told work yet about being pg...I wanted to wait until after I see the doc...but if they don't start sending some of the sick kiddos home I may have to tell them early and tell them I am not coming in unless they send sick kids home...this is my first pregnancy and I am nervous as it is...I don't want to add to that...that sounds reasonable doesn't it?? I mean I'm not being overly worried or anything am I???


yeah my sore bbs have stopped today to! just super tired and grumpy today lol!! no my scans Monday anniversary Tuesday :) haha pink eye that just makes me giggle I never knew it was conjunctivitis, I thought you got it from farting on peoples pillows! that's what they make out on the films:rofl: sorry I have a very immature sence of humour!! so are you gals upto anything tonight? I soo want a mcdonalds for tea!!


----------



## Mom2Hope

roflmao you had me rolling with farting on pillos hahaha...that is the best I've ever heard....but sadly they are one in the same lol...

my bbs still hurt but only if I bump against something...like one of my little guys at work gave me a hug and it hurt...or my dog jumped up on me (big dog) and hit bbs and I wanted to cry...but walking and moving and stuff doesn't hurt so much...definitely moody and tired today though...

tonight we are just staying in...bad weather all day, kids with homework and wife has to go to work tonight so she can have Saturday off for birthday party...step son is turning 14 on Monday and we are throwing him a bowling party on Saturday...which is also the day we are telling my dad and sister...they are suppose to get here early...I have no idea how I am going to break the news to them though...I wanted to do something cute but cant think of anything...

a tea from mcdonalds sounds great...I love there large sweet teas...but I have been drinking so much water lately..can't get enough of it for some reason...and just ate a crispy chicken salad with honey mustard dressing omg it was the best salad I've had in forever it was so yummy...

do you have any plans tonight??


----------



## JodeRM86

noo all on my own! I live 200 miles away from all my friends and family due to OH getting a new job and hes in spain so just me and the dog :) lol nice to have him gone for a few days makes me remember how much I love him again!

Oooh I love honey mustard! I don't eat salad though... or much veg! only fruit terrible fussy eater I am. Aww i'm sure your dad will be over the moon! wish my dad was here to share my news with he passed away at 42 and so did my OH dad within 3 weeks of each other, We weren't together at the time though! 

I cant wait to have a big family loads of kids making lots of noise and mess.. Beats being lonely lol x


----------



## Mom2Hope

My mom passed at 42 also...just a few days after her birthday on thanksgiving in 2006...I miss her terribly and relate to you wishing your other parent were here to share in the joy...I know he will be thrilled I just wish I could present the news in a cute fashion lol...

distance does have a way of making the heart grow fonder lol...I know when me and OH are apart for more than a day I miss her terribly...but with her work schedule and mine there are days where we may completely miss each other even though one of us is home at all times...I hope he gets back to you soon...

I love honey mustard and hadn't had it in years so forgot how good it was and last night I just really wanted a crispy chicken salad with honey mustard dressing and it was so good I had another one today for lunch lol...would we call that a craving???


----------



## JodeRM86

such a young age to go hey! 
Buy a top that says "Im pregnant" on it haha I seen one the other day! yes defo a craving just like my mcdonalds need


----------



## Mom2Hope

lol...cravings...oh the joys...I was thinking aout the top idea...I saw one that says I have 2 peas in my pod lol...maternity clothes are so cute...I can't wait to start buying them....what about you


----------



## Mom2Hope

so I called my ob's office...curiosity got the better of me...I wanted to know and guess what...I get to have an ultrasound at my 8 week appointment :) so happy...now if only it would hurry up and get here...exactly 21 days until May 1st ... why must it seem so far away...


----------



## JodeRM86

Mom2Hope said:


> lol...cravings...oh the joys...I was thinking aout the top idea...I saw one that says I have 2 peas in my pod lol...maternity clothes are so cute...I can't wait to start buying them....what about you

I m hoping to stay in my own clothes haha! wishful thinking hey! I just want to buy some baby things but I wont till after my 12 week scan!! I bought a soft toy last year when I was pregnant I couldn't resist I love giraffes and its a gorgeous white giraffe hope I get to use it this year!!
x


----------



## Mom2Hope

I know every time I walk into a store I stop and look at the baby section and all the clothes, and toys and blankets and car seats and strollers and oh I could go on and on...baby on the brain lol...with our due dates we will go through at least fall and winter maternity clothes and depending on when we start showing we may go through summer clothes too...

Do you have names picked out for boy or girl yet or all you guys still thinking about it??? I know if it is a girl we are going with Renita Rose...Renita is my mom's first and middle name combined (anita renea) and it means reborn which I thought was perfect...if it is a boy I like Benjamin and my SO likes Edward so we chose Benjamin Edward :) I can't wait...


----------



## JodeRM86

Yahhh that's brilliant that you get an 8 week scan!!:happydance::happydance: I bet your soo happy! oh that will fly by! yeah we will be pregnant in summer :/ I wont have to worry to much as for the past 4 years the weather has been terrible! Im so nervous for Monday.. the last time had one this early I was so disappointed! but I keep telling myself that each pregnancy is different and surely I cant be that unlucky hehe


----------



## Mom2Hope

well with a 6 week scan you are still early on in that if you are disappointed remind yourself that a lot of development is going on and even in 1 weeks time you can see something completely different on the monitor the next time...I am sending you lots of baby dust for a happy scan though :) 

I am thrilled about an 8 week scan because over here in the states it isn't uncommon not to get a scan until you are 12 weeks along and sometimes not until you are 16-20 weeks and I think I would cry if I had to wait that long...everything I read says an 8 week scan is dependent upon the doctor unless you are high risk in which case they may do a lot more and more frequently...so yes to say the least very thrilled over here :)

now just hoping for a fast 3 weeks to pass by...the 2 week wait was horribly long and the 2 weeks since that has been loooong too...hopefully since I have this to look forward to it will go faster...

what is the weather like for you in summer time?? I am not looking forward to being pregnant in the summer though I am looking forward to pregnancy. It's just that summers are so ungodly hot and humid in texas it is uncomfortable when you aren't preggo I can only imagine what its like when you are...


----------



## JodeRM86

summer isn't that great for us normally! it can get warm but it has rained a lot the past few years! so im not to worried :) just been napping most the day I on a night shift tonight :( HATE them lol, But OH is home tomorrow night! Cant wait to see him. Lots of tugging pains today!

How are you feeling?
x


----------



## Mom2Hope

I am wondering if the tugging pain you have is the same thing I am feeling...it is like someone is pulling my stomach down and out...but lower than my stomach I guess...it's weird...it doesn't really hurt it is just uncomfortable...I have been really thirsty today and had to make several visits to the bathroom at work...someone is eventually going to notice and I don't want work to know anything until after that 8 week appointment...just in case...

nigh shifts stink...they mess with your sleep schedule...do you have to work them often or just every now and again?? I only work 3 hrs. in the morning Monday through Friday unless someone needs a shift covered...but I am up by 5:15 to get ready for the day and put lunch kits together for everyone and what not...so my day starts early and typically ends late and it makes me tired...and then the past couple weeks I have been even more tired...

Have you had any dreams yet? I hear pregnant women have weird dreams...mine haven't been so much weird as they have been confusing...and it only started this week...I have had 2 really weird dreams really similar to each other...


----------



## JodeRM86

yeah iv been having weird dreams all week!! cant really remember them though! no I choose not to do nights but as OH is away im doing it as a favour!

yeah my tugging pains are like that, also when I finish having a wee I fee like it tugs then to? weird..

I bet your feeling knackered then being up that early! im the same tho I get up early to do matts breakfast and dinner before he goes to work if Im off! I love fussing after him, Proper old school relationship we have!


----------



## kittykat23

Hi there. I have caught up on everything and I first want to say that I'm sorry for both of your losses. That is a very young age. My thoughts are with you both. 

M2H, so exciting on your scan news. Is May 1st really 21 days away? :( Why does time basically stop when you want it to fly and vice versa. Ugh! 

Well, now I'm a big moody wench. LOL! Everything is annoying me today. I have a long day at work and then a work conference tonight from 5-8. I'm going to leave at 7... and really don't feel the need to explain why. LOL!! 

Been sleeping lousy... tossing and turning.. and having these vivid dreams. Crazy. 3 more days until my next HCG count. Can't come soon enough. 

P.S. Jode .. you are hysterical! HAHAHAHA!!!

What's going on for the weekend, gals?


----------



## JodeRM86

My weekend consists of eating and spending time with matt! cant wait to see his big annoying face :happydance: ha:happydance:, Having a few days relaxing to I think! How about you??

I know its horrible when you are counting down the days, but before you know it they will be 18 and we will be wondering where the time went?!


----------



## Mom2Hope

Oh Jode...me too...it is always stronger after going to the bathroom too...I know...my relationship may not be traditional but as far as the foundation of it...we are alot like that...since she works more hours and provides for the family I make sure meals and lunches and house are all taken care of...at least...I did...now much of the time the house gets ignored because i'm too tired which makes me feel bad because I'm not doing what I know I should e doing...

I remember bits and pieces of the dreams i have...but not everything...

Kitty, thank you that is sweet of you...it is 20 days away now :) and I know exactly what you mean...I want it to go fast and that just makes it go slower lol...you shouldn't have to explain why you leave early that is your business lol not theirs... I understand about moody though...my step kids don't know yet we are wanting to wait a little longer before telling them...but I am so moody all the time I feel badly for them...I had to apologize to my step daughter last night because I barked at her and she really didn't do anything wrong...I felt like an idiot...

For the weekend my step son is having a bowling party for his birthday (turns 14 on monday)...so far we know 4 other teenage boys will be there and some family and family friends...but i think more will rsvp tomorrow as my son says a lot of his friends say they are coming...what about your girls??


----------



## JodeRM86

And I have been a moody wench loads to haha love that word! I do it then I feel really mean! We are house sharing at the min cause we moved so last minute and my house mates eat my last eggs last night and I went downstairs to make eggs... she then told me she has used them... Well I think she got the look of death haha I was so miffed I think my face said it all!


----------



## JodeRM86

also my dog is acting so strange tonight! keeps sniffin my pelvic area and moaning and groaning and lying next to me lol bless her x


----------



## Mom2Hope

oh jode I know what you mean...I went to go get more honey mustard dressing yesterday from walmart and lets just say one walmart employee will probably insist on keeping that type of dressing stocked for the next 9 months lol...I wasn't happy when they had NON not a single brand out there of it...just tons of ranch...

oh well for now my dears I am going to lay down...so tired all of a sudden...try and take a 30 min cat nap so I can get up and clean...I have to have this house back in shape by Saturday morning...and I see it taking me longer than 1 day since I get so easily tired...lol anyone wanna come clean my house


----------



## Mom2Hope

on dog notes I have 5...but 2 are really small...my black lab keeps putting her head and nose to my stomach...the other night in the middle of the night she jumped up on the bed and put her head on my stomach in the middle of the night it was so cute...annoying because I was asleep but cute...so I know what you mean...dogs are funny...I bet it is because they sense a little one growing inside...


----------



## JodeRM86

well enjoy your nap! im going to work shortly so will be back tomorrow at some point :)

dogs can sniff out all sorts! them dogs that can sniff out cancer are amazing!!

chat soon x


----------



## Mom2Hope

have fun at work?? My nap was a bust...phone kept buzzing and ringing...grrrr...


----------



## kirbyland1986

Hiya I am 5 weeks (due on 16th dec)


----------



## Mom2Hope

congrats Kirby...that is great...my due date is somewhere between the 7th and 9th...will find out more specific from the ob in a couple of weeks...how have you been feeling?


----------



## kirbyland1986

I am ok at the moment - bit of cramps on and off all day but other that i am ok. 

i have been having dreams of twins - so bit worried about that but trying to not think about it too much lol


----------



## Mom2Hope

oh I would love to have twins...twins runs on my mom and dad's side of the family but I haven't had a feeling one way or the other that it would be twins or not...I have had a weird dream though that we have this adorable little 3 year old girl and while it isn't said in the dream it is understood that she was adopted...and we absolutely love her to pieces...it gives me a happy feeling in the dream but when I wake up it gives me a worrisome feeling because its like gees does that mean this pregnancy isn't going to go well...I don't like that thought...crazy confusing...

just be thankful you aren't having lots of symptoms yet...I've heard they can show up anywhere from 6-8 weeks with a vengeance unless you happen to be one of the luckies that get no ms and other icky stuff lol...I kinda want some of those because it would feel that much more real...

So Noah just turned 1 not long ago (looking at your signature)...that is awesome...does he know mommy is pg again with a brother or sister??


----------



## kirbyland1986

that is worrying but I am sure you be fine :)

I didnt have any symptoms with Noah i was always worried something happened but got relief after check ups but worried again when check ups again! 

yeah he is going to be 14 months in 7 days. well I kind of mentioned it but gonna properly tell him when i have scan to show him and say that is your brother/sister in my tummy


----------



## Mom2Hope

aww that will be so great...

I made the horrible mistake of eating dinner...and it is not agreeing with me...oh it is awful tonight...


----------



## kirbyland1986

awwww :(


----------



## JodeRM86

Yahhh I made it through my night shift! Had a horrible sicky feeling driving home and my bbs hurt way more today:happydance:

You upto much today?? Im going to nap and then picking the husband up later :)


----------



## kirbyland1986

not really just relax and might play with my son after his nap 
weather not great so staying home


----------



## Mom2Hope

well morning sickness kicked my butt all night..no sleep...debating on whether or not to call out or go in to work...arg...the decisions the decisions...will probably go in...


----------



## kittykat23

Good morning. :) 
Jode, have fun with hubby home! Finally, huh? YAY!!! Happy Anniversary!!!
M2H, hope you're feeling better today.
I'm still not having any ms. That still makes me nervous.
Yesterday I called my fertility nurse and asked her if I could have my bloodwork done today instead of Monday - so I got that done this morning. It'll put my mind at ease if the numbers are going up. Soooo looking forward to the weekend! MUCH NEEDED RELAXATION!


----------



## JodeRM86

Oh that's good kitty, I have never had blood work done and this is my 4th time pregnant! Well I see the midwife Tuesday after my scan Monday, so lets see what happens next week!

Oh no M2H :( defo call in and rest up! I feel abit off today, but always do after a night shift! Date night with the hubby tomorrow defo fancy a nandos hehe


----------



## Mom2Hope

well I didn't call out I went in ... the car ride made me naesous...but not more sick stuff at work...just really grouchy and moody which isn't good when working with 1 and 2 year olds...I had to bite my tongue a lot because they are just babies and it isn't their fault I didn't sleep well last night...so I am home now but leaving again to get eggs and one more hpt so I can test in the morning before I tell my dad and sister tomorrow....wish me luck...

get sick I thought I would welcome not because it is good but because it is one more main symptom...but it worried me last night because my stomach muscles hurt so much I thought what if it hurts the little one inside...so not good...so now I am worried again...when will this excessive worry end lol...

kitty glad you got your blood work...when will you get those results??? I am sure that will put you more at ease hon...

Jode...enjoy your time with hubby I am sure its getting closer and closer to get him :)


----------



## Mom2Hope

okay guys..today is my sons birthday party...my dad and sister should be here later and I'm going to tell them...I was thinking of telling him first that I was joining the army and was leaving for boot camp in 2 weeks...if you knew me really well you would laugh your ass off at me lol...see if my dads mouth hit the floor and then tell him no, i'm just pregnant :) lol...anyway...I took my last test this morning just a few minutes ago...the t line took from the c lines color...cool...I did this so I knew I was still preggo before telling anyone...here's the link to the hpt...tell me what ya think :)

HPT

I wont be on much today...but will catch up tonight and be back tomorrow to see how you all are doing...take it easy and have a good day ladies...


----------



## Mom2Hope

guess i'm the only one on today...when you guys get back...i told my dad, sister and grandmother...it went very well...they were all happy...and all agreed they would keep quiet about it until we get over the 1st trimester hump... :)

Hope you are all having a great weekend...how is it going?


----------



## JodeRM86

Mom2Hope said:


> guess i'm the only one on today...when you guys get back...i told my dad, sister and grandmother...it went very well...they were all happy...and all agreed they would keep quiet about it until we get over the 1st trimester hump... :)
> 
> Hope you are all having a great weekend...how is it going?

Hey! Sorry I haven't been on been catching up with the other half  ohhh so glad it went well M2H!! :-D how did you tell them?? Or did it just blurt out haha! Scan day tomorrow at 9.30am uk time so I will let you know how it goes. 

Did your son have a good party? How are you and kitty feeling?im so tired today and still tugging but that is about it 
Xx


----------



## kittykat23

Hi ladies! Great news M2H! I'm happy it all went well. Ahhh, I really look forward to the day when I could tell the news! :)

Jode, how has your reunion weekend been? :) I'm sure you're happy to have him back home. 

I'm feeling OK.. just mega tired. Met my girlfriend at the mall yesterday and was wiped out after a very short time. I also got my results back on Friday from my 2nd HCG test. I wasn't thrilled with the news but my nurse said the dr. wasn't that concerned. On Monday the HCG was 316. On Friday it was 863. It's on the low end of where it should be. They are sending me again on Tuesday morning. I really hope this will get a little easier and I'll be able to breathe a little more. Ugh. 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow! I will be saying a prayer for you, girl.


----------



## Mom2Hope

hopefully you get pics to show up jode :) i can't wait to hear how it went...The party was awesome and he had a blast...kid raked in a ton of birthday money then went shopping today...

With my dad I went with the military went some thing like Hey dad, i'm joining the army and in 2 weeks i leave for boot camp...his head dropped he said why the military...i gave a reasonable explaination...his head dropped again...he was quiet...i'm like...hey dad...na, i'm just pregnant...he got a big grin and said...OOOOH...that I can handle much better than you joining the military....

LOL...he was happy for us and happy in general...he loves my step kiddos dearly as his grandchildren...but this will be his first grandbaby to be with from little years on up...so he was happy...so was my sister...thrilled...shes like i knew it...i had i dream i was preggo and that always means someone i know is pregnant...lol...and my grandmother was over the moon happy...but...that's it...i tell no more ppl till 1st tri is over and we are past that hump...the people who know now are the people who would be that support system should the unwanted take place...

kitty...sorry you have been so tired...i relate with you though..I overdid it today and in way less than half the time that I would normally get tired...today was an emotional day too...i wanted to cry a lot...just because..i have no clue why...

anyway guys...last night was a long night and today was a long day...I'm so glad you had a happy reunion with hubby and kitty i hope you get some much needed rest :) I will check back in tomorrow after work to see how that scan went and what everyone is up to...


----------



## JodeRM86

hey ladies! well it all went well!! Im about a week behind! which is proberly right as I got caught on BC!! so no idea when I ovulated etc!

I seen the little bean and its beating heart, Im going back in 2 weeks just to check progress :) so made up:happydance:

such a relief considering my sac was empty last time!! 

Just off out for the day for lunch with the OH and the dog. Cant stop smiling :D


----------



## kittykat23

Congrats Jode!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## Mom2Hope

Jode that is awesome so happy for you sweetie. Bet it was somewhat of a relief to see your little bean in there. My sister has nicknamed our bean "spec" until gender is known lol.


----------



## Mom2Hope

hey ladies how is everyone tonight?


----------



## JodeRM86

Hey M2H you ok? Im good the feeling sick 24/7 seems to have kicked in full force though!!

Got my 12 week booked for the 23rd of may and got another scan on the 29th of april scans galore hey!hehe


xx


----------



## kittykat23

Hi ladies. How is everyone? Jode, you must feel relieved. Scans scans scans! I still have another week but yesterday I received some good news on my levels. They are all where they should be. No need for anymore blood work. :) Countdown to first u/s... I'm nervous.

Sorry you're feeling sick Jode.. hang in there! Ginger Ale and crackers!!

M2H, what's new with you??


----------



## Mom2Hope

Jode that's great about the scans I am excited for you. Not great about sick time. I'm sorry you are feeling bla. Still don't have that here just queasy from time to time. 

Kitty are you excited about your first scan? I don't get mine for two more weeks. I'm net ous because I want to know now how everything is going in there but excited to because I can't wait to see the screen. Just I hope I see our lil spec on the screen. 

I'm doing ok today so far. Yesterday my emotions and mind were all over the place. So thankful for a good day today. 

So what plans do you guys have for the weekend.


----------



## Mom2Hope

well ladies, currently I am petrified :( and very sad...just talked to my best friend...we've been bf since junior high...she told me she was pregnant (had just found out) the same week that my partner and I were due to meet with our donor and make our first attempt at ttc...which turned out to be successful...when I told her we were successful and we were both preggo we were both so happy...but she was about 3 weeks ahead of me...she went this week for her first ultrasound...she said that they told her she miscarried...and even though she still has the ms and other symptoms she should start cramping and then bleed within the next week...they told her that while there was a gestational sac there was no pole or yolk sac or fetus....BUT then the guy (a radiologist not an OB) tells her that he has been wrong before so keep her OB appt. that is coming up next week...anyway...long story short...I am so worried now because she has ALL the symptoms and everything and didn't even know that this had happened...so it makes me worry what if this is all in my head and i'm not pregnant...I feel so sad for my friend...and I wish I could be there with her now (and really hope that radiologist was wrong and her OB sees what is suppose to be there) but the fact that this really can happen makes me worry...what if what if what if....grrrr...I hate what if's...I want to sit down and cry now...I am at home by myself...and just worried...I need to do something to get my mind out of this very negative place...I want to go through the experience of pregnancy (good bad ugly pretty whatever it entails) I want to give birth and have a beautiful healthy baby at the end of the experience...I don't want to think that something like this could happen :(

aaahhh...just needed to spew all of that out ladies...I am so sorry and I hope it is okay that I put it here..... I don't have a journal or anything to put it in....


----------



## JodeRM86

This is why we are bump buddy's!! Talk away! Aww that's un fair.. That happened to me last time! Just because it happened to your friend doesn't mean it will happen also :) keep positive! I was convinced there was going to be an empty sac again but there wasn't! 

You will be fine I know it! And we will have our December baby's, even though I've seen a heartbeat doesn't mean everything will be ok.. But what will be will be! Stressing wont change anything it will just make you feel rubbish! Now go have a big cuddle with your OH and some cake :hugs:
Xxx


----------



## JodeRM86

Hey kitty, hope your well! What date is your scan? 

I don't think I have ever drunk ginger ale before? Is it nice??

Xx


----------



## Mom2Hope

Ginger ale is t bad. U should try it. I did cuddle with oh. She tried down playing it which just made me cry then we just cuddled and talked and now I feel a little better. I am going to do my utmost best to try believing that this could be my time for joy and happiness. Thanks jode. I'm still sad especially for my friend. But it's going to be ok. I just have to believe it.


----------



## Mom2Hope

Hi ladies how is everyone today?

Today I had an awful day at work...it was horribly frustrating and I left late which put me rushing to my dr. appointment....I just wanted to cry by the end of my work day (and its only 3 silly hours)...

At the dr.s I told her I was not taking my anti-dep. or anti-anxiety meds because I didn't want to take anything unsafe...she said that was good and would have recommended coming off of them anyway for this event...she told me I may want to try acupuncture to help with anxiety because it is completely safe....so that's something to think about...my anxiety levels do get pretty high sometimes...anyway...dr. ordered blood work...the nurse had a time trying to draw...I have really small veins...and she stuck one but it wouldn't give any blood....then the second one kept rolling on her and after about 5 minutes she finally got it to give...thank god....I stopped breathing afraid if I moved it would stop giving lol...anyway...so the tests are sent off now and they said in about a week they would call with results....if anything was abnormal then they would have me come in...I sure hope everything is ok...this can do one of two things...put my mind a little more at ease than it has been...or make me very sad...fingers crossed that everything is ok :)

well ladies....let me know how y'all are today...


----------



## JodeRM86

Nice to know someone suffers with anxiety to I have suffered for a longgggggg time since I was a little little girl!! 

Horrible thing to deal with! hey at least you have had blood work done that will keep you going till your scan knowing that everything is how it should be! 

I have had a few frustrating times this past week ,and cried a few times also!

How is your friend doing now??? Do you work everyday? what is the time difference between us?
x


----------



## kittykat23

Hi girls. Sorry I've been MIA. First off, M2H I know how nervewracking all of this is... I know how upsetting it is to see someone you love go through that. It's not easy. Try to hang in there and be positive. Believe me, I KNOW how hard it is. If I didn't have work, I'd be going out of my mind. Are they checking your HCG / progesterone levels? Does it really take a week???!?!?!! If it's the same test that I have gotten the last 2 weeks, I got mine the same day. WTF! (Sorry, yes I swear.. LOL) Fingers crossed that all is ok and you can have some peace while waiting for your scan. HUGS GIRL!

I suffer from anxiety too. Great, the 3 buddies are anxiety stricken.I think it's a women thing. I used to take xanax but stopped last year when I became pregnant in October. I haven't had any since. I am on blood pressure meds and they had to switch me just 4 weeks ago bc the one I was on was risky for the fetus. Thankfully, this new med is working but when I'm anxious my heart feels like it's popping out of my chest. I just breathe deeply... and it usually passes.

Jode, what's going on girl? How are you feeling?? I laughed when I read your "Is it nice?" regarding the ginger ale. LOL! I never heard someone refer to a beverage as nice. HAHAHA!! 

Ok, we will get through this difficult weeks together. Thinking of you both.

Oh and yes, I am anxiously awaiting the scan.... very nervous but i know that I'm doing all that I can and it's out of my hands. Positive thoughts.


----------



## Mom2Hope

ready for the novel girls lol...

Oh yes, anxiety has been a constant for a long time for me also...its awful...but i deal with it...meds help but knowing i'm not taking it because of the LO growing inside is a good incintive to try and keep the anxiety down as much as possible without meds. 

Yes, I do so hope the bloods come back with all good news and everything on track. Kitty, it's suppose to take about a week because they are doing several tests...she listed off like 5 or 6 different kinds of things they would be checking...I wish I could get it back in the days end...or even two or three...but even a week is sooner than the OB appt. so I'll take it lol...

Jode, my friend is still keeping it inside...she says she is fine...and I know she will be fine...but I don't think it is so at this time...I'm going to give her a few days and then try her again...I know if it were me...I would just want everyone to leave me alone so I could come to terms with the loss...*sigh* though I hope she knows I am here for her...

this week has been frustrating for sure...I know work keeps my mind busy but i was so (excuse my language ) pissed off...not at the kids (though they were a rowdy bunch today) but at the lack of help from the director when he knew I was well over my limit of how many kids I could have by myself at that age level LEGALLY...and with 2 transitioning in from a younger room and 1 new one...it was chaotic and I left near tears...and broke in the car :( but then the dr. agreeing to do the blood work and being happy with congratulations made me happier...When I told OH about my day at work though she flipped her lid...told me she wanted me to quit TOMORROW...I told her, I agree I need to quit (i was planning on it come the end of may anyway because i need to be home for our older kids with summer vacation (my step son has autism and my step daughter suffers with anxiety also...so staying home alone is not something they are comfortable with nor am I)...so I am only quitting a few weeks early...but still the occupied time for my mind would have been nice...anyway...I told her I wouldn't just quit with no notice...so I gave my notice this afternoon and next week will be my last week...

as for the time difference Jode...i'm not positive...if you are anywhere near london then google says you guys are 6 hrs. ahead of us...don't know how accurate that is though hon..

thanks kitty for your support...you are a sweetie...both of you ladies are...it sucks that we all have to deal with anxiety but at least we can do it together lol...

Its getting closer to your scan you wont have to deal with that specific nervousness much longer girl...


----------



## Mom2Hope

oh I was horrible...I couldn't help myself though...I know at some point the hpt stop working cause your levels are too high...but I got one of those digital ones...I just wanted to see it say PREGNANT...and it did :) and it made me happy...I needed a mood lifter...


----------



## JodeRM86

I love a good old preggo test that says PREGNANT on it sure way to cheer you up!

My anxiety has been quiet high today been the doctors about it, but alls fine! Each day we chat is a day closer to our scans! I'm 3 hours from London buts its all the same time here..

Works crap for me I work as health care assistant so lots of wiping old people's bums and stuff!! I have been so close to being sick today haha eeew the thought makes me want to heave! 

How are you ladies feeling today? I'm so tired!
X


----------



## Mom2Hope

Hey Jode, sorry you are feeling icky sick today...I woke up with a headache and nausea that lasted all morning...but then went away...no sickness yet...I am doing okay...yesterday work got the better of me and OH was not happy about the day I had...wanted me to quit on the spot...I wouldn't do that to my preschool...but I did give them my notice...told my boss and owner of the school that I was 7 weeks pregnant (or I will be Monday)...my boss was nonchalant but the owner is a woman and she was all excited for me...it made me feel good...she said she completely understood and I wasn't burning any bridges so whenever I wanted to come back to work there just call her and let her know...so that made me happy too...so next Friday will be my last day of work...

Now on to my doctor who's freaken secretary scared the t-total life out of me...my heart was in my throat...and I was crying omg it was scary...so I went to dr. yesterday for blood work...said it would take a week for results and would call if they were normal and have me come in if they were abnormal...got a call today...lady said your bloodwork is normal and you are B+ blood type...great...I asked her to tell me exactly what all they checked...they checked RH, STD's, Blood Type and then she said and negative pregnancy I burst into tears and was like WHAT...no no no I have taken like a dozen pregnancy tests including one YESTERDAY after coming home from the dr. ALL say positive you cant tell me it was a negative...I want to talk to the dr. or the pa...she said ok...but then she came back on the phone and goes "well I misread the notes, she actually said negative to run meaning that she was not requesting the hcg levels be tested as you already took the urine test in our office...but did you want the hcg levels run?" i'm like heck yes I did...that was the entire point of the dang blood work...I want to know that my hcg is where it is suppose to be...she said she would run it so I want it to be tested...she said she would call the lab and have them run it...so hopefully I will hear something back Monday...but omg I was so scared....i'm still rattled....but my fingers are crossed that everything comes back ok with those hcg levels...keep your fingers crossed for me ladies...this week has been so nerve wrecking...I don't know if I can take another week like this one lol...

health care assistant isn't bad Jode...I know it isn't glorious but those people need help and you are providing it...in my opinion those are the noble jobs that should be more recognized for the work they do...but I understand how you feel...I have done that in the past too...but it was for my own family members whose health was failing quickly...

Kitty how are you doing today??


----------



## Mom2Hope

oh I have one more digi hpt and i'm buying NO MORE...can't...must stop...lol...anyway it was a 2 pack yesterday...so I am saving this test until next Monday...that is 2 days before my scan and ob appt. and I will take it Monday to make certain it still says pregoo :)

preggo not pregoo lol


----------



## JodeRM86

what a total idiot of a receptionist!!! Bet you didn't half panic!! 

So your results should be back Monday? That's great not to long at all. Are you going to get another job or you going to put your feet up and relax?! :)

I love my job but its so hard at times and tiring! 
xx


----------



## Mom2Hope

No, I was going to have to quit come the end of may anyway because of summer vacation for my older kiddos...they can't stay at home by themselves and my OH brings home the better bacon lol...so its pointless for her to quit...I only put my notice in and am quitting 4 weeks early. However, the Owner did tell me that any time I was ready to come back I was welcome...so that was encouraging...but I like the idea of staying home the first few years with LO...so I probably wont work for awhile...and if I do...its easy enough to find a sitter job from home...

there was no half panic for sure I was full fledge panic and non to nice about it...I felt bad when I got off the phone...but my goodness I was a nervous wreck...I am hoping Monday will bring results...if not I am impatient and will probably call them lol...

If you feel like you can handle working then it may be a good mind distracter for you...however if it is to much of a strain on you physically and emotionally and mentally then you should think about your health because it affects LO's health...just take care of yourself girlie...

what are you ladies up to today?? I have been burping like non stop for the past 2 days...whether I eat anything or not I go to sleep burping and wake up burping...its ridiculous lol...


----------



## Mom2Hope

my mood has gotten progressively worst as the days go on...I just feel like all I want to do is sleep and cry... I don't know why...just because...


----------



## kittykat23

Here I am, ladies! I missed alot. Ok... M2H, what an ordeal you had to go through! CRIPE, don't these people know they should get their words right? You poor thing! I wish you the BEST of luck with the HCG levels test. Ugh, I know how that it! You should get those back quick though, no? Mine were same day results so long as I went early in the morning. 

Jode, how are you feeling, girl? Thinking about you both!! 

My scan is this Wednesday... and I'm scared. I've never had a normal scan. 1st pregnancy 2 years ago didn't have anything in the yolk sac and last year they found a heartbeat on the first scan but it measured a week behind... and the following week no heartbeat was there. You can imagine where my head is. My plan is to not look at the screen until I hear him tell me what he finds. My dr. is a man of very few words. I'm really hoping things are good and progressing well. 

Jode, when is your next scan? M2H, yours?


----------



## Mom2Hope

Thanks Kitty...i'm fixing to call and ask about the results...they had to call the lab back on Friday to run it and they aren't open Saturday so I am hoping today I can get an answer...will let you guys know...my scan is not this Wednesday but next on May 1st...I am nervous and excited...but so much more nervous lol...got my fingers crossed...

I can imagine you would be scared after your previous experiences...but try to keep your mind in a good place...we all just have to keep thinking and believing that everything will be fine...I mean...the alternative is negative and I don't like it...so lets think happy thoughts (that sounded so corny sorry haha)...

well this is my last week at work and I have decided I am happy about that...I have no patience right now my nerves are shot and I get so tired so easy...I don't need to be at work...I need to be at home...I can start working on slowly but surely trying to get my house back in order and resting...

ok...well jode I hope you are doing well...haven't heard from you....kitty hope the rest of your day is easy going hon...


----------



## Mom2Hope

well just called dr. office...they did get ahold of the lab and did add the test...but do not have results yet so they will call whenever they get the results in (sigh) when does the constant waiting and nervousness end....argh.


----------



## kittykat23

M2H, the constant waiting and nervousness never ends. Keep us in the loop!!

I'm going crazy today.... tomorrow can't come soon enough. Petrified.


----------



## Mom2Hope

I've got my fingers crossed and sending happy thoughts your way kitty....let us know how it goes...

jode...where are you girl...I hope you are doing ok...send us an update...

today was crazy...but not bad...just didn't go anything like it was suppose to...I can definitely tell my mood swings are kicking up...I am not a snappy person when it comes to my OH and the last week I have been...she takes it very well...but...I feel horrible because I snap about things that aren't even her doing or her fault...just things that happen...then I feel horrible and tell her sorry but I know it doesn't take it back...i'm lucky that she is so understanding...she's been through this already so she is very patient with me and my moodiness...but still...I wish I weren't so moody with her...

I took my last hpt today...I was trying to hard to wait until Monday (next week when it would be 8 weeks on the dot from lmp but I didn't make it)...but at just over 7 weeks it still says pregnant :) so this makes me happy...I've had some pains in my side...not intense...just sharp and quick...so it worried me because I've been getting them for a couple days...but that test still says preggo so I'm gonna let that ease my mind for now... just 8 more days until my first ob appointment and first scan...

how is the day going for everyone else


----------



## kittykat23

Hi ladies. I'm back from my ultrasound. Good news. Baby has very strong heartbeat... it was nice to see it. :) The measurement came in at 6w1d and I'm supposed to be 6w6d. Dr. said that it was hiding in the corner so it may be bc he couldn't get a good measurement. He said that it was great that the heartbeat was strong. Of course I asked if bc it was measuring under could it end like last time. He said not to even think about that right now.... to focus on the good. I'll be having a ultrasound every week now until I hit week 12. I feel better but of course and still cautious. 

M2H... I understand how moods can fluctuate. Hang in there.. it'll get easier. I think after you have your scan, you'll feel much better. Promise. xo

Jode, how are you doing??


----------



## Mom2Hope

Getting worried about jode. Haven't heard from her. Hope you r ok dear. 

I know I will feel more at ease with a good report from the ob and a a scan. But can you believe the added that hcg test Friday it is Wednesday and still no results. Starting to get very agitated with that silly lab. Sitting at the me Janice getting my car fixed. Boring. 

Glad your scan went well kitty. Don't worry about the measurement difference I have heard its normal to be a few days off one way or the other. Glad you get to see a weekly scan for a little while.


----------



## kittykat23

I would keep calling the dr to see if the results are in... I've never heard it taking that long. Ugh. I'm sorry. I KNOW HOW MUCH WAITING BITES!! 
I'm here for ya, girl.

I know that the measurements can be off... but it was 5 days behind... and I took an ovulation test so I know exactly when I ovulated. I'm going to try not to worry about it for now... riiiiight. And you know that I'm going to be researching online, right? The internet is too accessible!

I know, I'm starting to get worried about Jode too.


----------



## Mom2Hope

I know the internet has been my best friend AND worst enemy lol...like right now I have a boil right on my panty line (tmi I know) anyway...I don't ever get those...so I thought maybe it was a pregnant thing...well apparently it can be...and apparently it can be something that isn't to worry about BUT it can also be something called mrsa or something like that which you should worry about...and I don't know what to do...I have little faith in my regular doctor because of all this stupid blood work crud...and I don't see my ob till next Wednesday (down to 7 days yay)...anyway...i'm griping and I know it...all of that just to say be careful with the net it can freak you out when it shouldn't lol...I know cause its done it to me lots already...

JOOOOODDDDDEEEEE....come say hi to us girl let us know how you are...


----------



## JodeRM86

Hey girls I'm good don't worry just Been working lots! Feeling all over the place emotionally to! Don't worry about being behind kitty I was the same I think they catch up when you go for a 12 week scan! 

And m2h get calling and demand!  I have my next scan Monday a lot more nervous this time!

How's everyone feeling? X


----------



## kittykat23

Hi girls! What's going on today? My nauseau kicked in... I guess it's about that time now.. k, I'll take it. :)

M2H, I agree with Jode, call and DEMAND! It's been too long! I'd also ask them about that boil.. eek, sounds uncomfortable! You poor thing. Hope you feel better. The countdown to scan is on! It's almost here, M2H!

Jode, yeh I hear ya on the emotions.. I cry over everything... I watched American Idol last night and cried. LOL! Funny.

I hope that's the case with the measurements. This happened last time.. I was a week behind but heartbeat was also sluggish too... and it ended. At least this time, embry has a strong heartbeat. I'm holding onto that. 

So, we all have scans next week?


----------



## Mom2Hope

5 days left until I get to scan day :) yes the countdown is on kitty :)

I did call dr. today...cancled the appointment and let them know I was unhappy to the extreame...the medical assistant said she was going to call the lab and track down the results or find out why they hadn't been sent to the dr. yet...so hopefully a call today is in order...fingers crossed...would really like to know because 2 times now this week I've woken up and just not felt pregnant...bbs don't hurt, not tired, not weepy and not queasy...this morning I did have a moment of queasiness but I had lots of stinky diapers to change lol...it would have done it to anyone haha...

The boil hurts massively but it did pop and release some of the puss and blood in it (yuck...sorry)...it doesn't hurt as badly and everything came to the top instead of going under the skin...so that was a more relieving thought that nothing would go into my system...i'm thinking it is harmless...but am definitely going to ask dr. about it...

jode as far as emotional...yeah, me to...my oh wont even play commercials any more because they all make me cry lol...

well ladies keep calm the scans will all go great...that's what I keep trying to get myself to believe about mine...so you girls need to believe for yours too...we will all be fine...it will be a happy and healthy 9 months :)

take care going to eat lunch now...


----------



## Mom2Hope

alright ladies... a little relief... dr. office just called back and said the blood work (which was drawn when I was 6 weeks 3 days from lmp) indicates pregnancy between 7 and 8 weeks :) so that is a good thing...that makes me happy...now if I can just get my nerves settled and my OH had a spat this afternoon then all would be well....i'm just so moody and I took an attitude but then apologized and got stared at like I was stupid which just made me mad at which point I went to another room and cried...and then I confronted (which I never do) and then I left and went for a ride and then I called a friend and yelled and vented...omg I hate emotions 

but blood test results make me happy :)


----------



## kittykat23

Great news on the blood work! :) You must be relieved.


----------



## Mom2Hope

yup it did some what kitty...

my emotions have been so out of wack today ladies...its driving me crazy...

well down to just 4 days until the day of the scan...getting really nervous about it...

okay girls...what are you all up to and how are yall feeling...symptom check :) all the same as before plus those wacky emotions have gone nuts and being hungry doesn't even explain whats going on now...i'm always hungry and never know what iwant...horrible combination...


----------



## JodeRM86

No my hunger has gone now unless I crave something! I keep getting my most awful diarrhoea :-( I've googled and apparently it's common!! Ugh it's I horrible! Sore nipples and still knackered that's me lol ow bout you m2h  I have my scan on Monday at 10.15 uk time  soo nervous!

That's such good news about your levels! I bet your both so excited for your scans! I've worked so much this week if not long finished and if climbed into bed with the iPad to watch toy story! 
Xx


----------



## Mom2Hope

Hey jode yup what you describe does seem to be the norm. I can't wait to get to the energetic part of pregnancy. I took two naps today and am still tired but need to finish cleaning. 

Let us know how your scan goes Monday I am sure it will be wonderful. This is your second scan right? Mine is on Wednesday. Hopefully all goes well. 

Think I will go get laundry done real quick and then lay down and watch the avengers. Live that movie. 

How r u kitty?


----------



## JodeRM86

Yeah it's my 2nd I'm so nervous! Il be straigh on to let you guys know! 

I love that Film to, I loved the new evil dead

Xx


----------



## Mom2Hope

Haven't seen the evil dead. Will have to watch it. Your second scan being a good one will bring you more comfort though. Which will help your nerves after it is over. I ate baked potatoe and salad for lunch today. The salad is kicking me in my gut right now bleck.


----------



## kittykat23

Hey gals. Good to hear ya'll are doing well. My nausea has kicked in now.. it;'s been about 5 days. I've been eating a lot of carbs... bread and plain pasta. Today we had a March of Dimes walk for my 2 nephews (they were both born 3 months premature but are both healthy little boys now - little miracles) so I'm mega exhausted. 

Jode, good luck tomorrow with your scan. M2H, a few more days for you.. it'll be here before you know it!


----------



## Mom2Hope

i know so excited and nervous too...

remember jode its going to be ok....stay positive sweetie...

wow i bet you are wiped out kitty...you know my nausea isn't everyday any more but it is several days a week and my diet the last 2 weeks has been a lot of carbs...waffles, toast, grilled cheese is me getting risky cause it has sliced cheese on it...and if i'm real brave a hamburger cause it has meat...but has to be a little patty and lots of bread and i've only done that once so far lol....

well ladies...getting kiddos off to bed so they get a good nights sleep for school...will check in tomorrow to see how your scan goes jode and to see how you are kitty...take care girls


----------



## JodeRM86

Hey ladies all went well I was measuring a week behind on my first scan but its caught up now  soo cute everything's fine! Here's a little pic of him/her 

I do not know what end is the head haha she showed me its arms and legs just starting to grow so sweet! 

I can't wait for your scans now eeeek so excited for you two! Hope your both ok xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mom2Hope

oh jode that is so awesome...it is amazingly sweet and just precious...i'm so glad it went so well for you....I really hope mine goes well...

the closer to time it gets for it the more afraid I am they wont do the scan...cause I mean I called and asked the office and the secretary said they would do a scan and answer questions and what not....but what if they don't...I will be so disappointed...*sigh* nerves are killing me lol...

first day not going to work...but not a dull moment...gotta take kids to school in 5 min. OH started work an hr. early this morning since I am off now...then gotta run errands...hopefully I will be home and done by 12:00 and wont have to worry about doing any more errands tomorrow...it would be nice to stay home and just work on my house and relax...

ok ladies talk to you later...


----------



## kittykat23

Jode! CONGRATS! SO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YIPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kittykat23

Oh and my nurse prescribed me Zofran for nausea... I can't wait to get it after work. I've been NON-STOP sick for almost a week now. Not complaining... but I am ready for some relief. :)


----------



## kittykat23

M2H, hang in there. Why wouldn't they do the scan?


----------



## JodeRM86

Aww they should if they have said... If they don't kick off! 

I'm all tucked up in bed now keep getting terrible headaches feel crap!

How's your day been? 
Xx


----------



## Mom2Hope

hey kitty, hey jode...i'm sure they will...just because it is getting so close to the appt. I am getting nervous that things wont go great or it will not go the way it is suppose to...just nerves i guess...

I hope you enjoy your rest Jode...

my day has been crappy...just emotional and no patience and it is hot and it makes for a crappy day...in about 10 minutes I have to leave and put gas in the car and go pick up kids then make dinner then finish laundry (help kids with homework) then get OH up put together lunch for her then get kids to bed then I can relax round about 9:30 10:00 p.m. whew...i hate afternoons...this morning was my first morning not going to work and it was crap just because i had so many errands to run since i am typically not off that early in the morning...tomorrow my son has a neurology appointment so have to take in to that in the morning...then wednesday is my appointment...atleast I wont have to much time to stop and think and drive myself mentally crazy lol...

have you been getting sick jode (vomiting)? I am still just stuck with massive queasiness....which i am thankful for but then again worry that because there is no severe ms that something may be wrong....argh...i hate worrying...

how is your day going kitty


----------



## JodeRM86

Wow busy day hey!

Well make sure you find time to relax, no I'm never sick just always feel queasy yuk it's horrible!

Not been to bad today hoping its starting to ease :wacko:


----------



## kittykat23

Hi gals! Sounds like we're all going through the same thing. The Zofran is working a bit... but still not 100%, which is fine. At least I'm eating a bit more now. And I have those lovely headaches too. I am taking Friday off to chill at home. Work has been so crazy lately that I need a long weekend. 

How are you guys doing? M2H, tomorrow is the big day. Jode, when is your next scan?


----------



## JodeRM86

my next scan is the 23rd of may that will be my 12 week!

awww are you excited? nervous?

what time is it at?? Glad your feeling better!!
xx


----------



## Mom2Hope

My appointment is for 1:15 and I am soooooo nervous. Please send warm fuzzy thoughts my way that everything is ok. I'm so nervous they won't see anything even though all the blood test and hpt say pregnant. Just super nervous. 

Hope u enjoy your day off kitty. Jode. How r u feeling today.


----------



## JodeRM86

are both of yours tomorrow??

Yeah I have felt abit more human today, only felt ill as the evening went on

Goodluck ladies xxxxx


----------



## Mom2Hope

thanks jode...I think kitty's is a few days after mine but I do believe we are really close...

super nervous...but trying to believe all will be well...will let you guys know tomorrow afternoon...

glad today was more bearable jode....I was pretty good today as far as not feeling sick...that was nice


----------



## kittykat23

Thinking of you M2H. Positive thoughts are sent your way! Let us know how things go. :)

Yes, mine is tomorrow afternoon. Jode, I love your new profile pic! :) YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JodeRM86

I wonder how it went? 

Let us know m2h ) I'm excited! And yours is tomorrow to wow I can't wait! 

I'm starting to feel a little better these days things are easing slightly! Hope it's nothing to worry over I have read sometimes things ease around this time due to the placenta forming! 
Xx


----------



## Mom2Hope

OH will get off work in 26 minutes and we will leave for the appointment....I don't know whether I feel like puking from nervousness, crying from fear, and jumping for excitement...can we say massive mess of emotions lol...hopefully within the next 2-3 hrs. I will check in with news for how it went ladies...after the appointment I have to pick kids up from school though so that is why I wont be able to check in sooner...

good luck to you tomorrow kitty...i'm excited for you :)

thanks for the good thoughts jode and kitty....really appreciate them


----------



## JodeRM86

Everything will be great cant wait to hear back! Xxx


----------



## Mom2Hope

OMG IT WAS AWESOME...I told my oh she is good for atleast one worry free night :)...we got to see our little squishy on the screen saw the blinky heart and HEARD the heart beat...the dr. was super sweet and knew I was nervous...we even got to see our LO wiggle around...was so very active...oh said it looked like squishy was doing the back stroke moving its little arms and legs...lol...it was so cool...I can't describe it...I go back in 3 weeks to see the dr. again :)...I don't get a scan at that one though...probably just more blood work at that one she will give me the number for the doctor that does the scanning for the down syndrome...she said at that visit that doctor may be able to do the blood test that gives the sex of the baby :)...so super excited...

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag110/Mom2Hope/IMG_2572_zpsa6d3c077.jpg


----------



## Mom2Hope

said the heart beat was 170 good and strong and measured 7w 5 d...so just a few days behind what my lmp would have put me at she said that was normal.... YAY


----------



## JodeRM86

woooooooooo how awesome told you everything would be great! 

My HB was only 140 :-/ and it didn't move should I be worried? I have read online that that's fine for 8 weeks? 

Xxxx


----------



## kittykat23

M2H, congratulations!! That is great news!! So so so so awesome!!

Jode, no worries, K? I don't believe it's normal to be able to see it moving around at this point. And your heartbeat number is great. Mine was only 124 and they still said that was normal and strong. 

Girls, I'm petrified for today. I didn't sleep well last night thinking that today could be a great or horrible day. 3:00 is a long way off. My husband is very optimistic saying that since I've been sick this last week that it was a great sign. Not once in the last 2 pregnancies was I sick. I'm hanging onto hope.


----------



## kittykat23

I'm hoping to get to change my picture to little embryo soon to match you girls. :)


----------



## JodeRM86

You being so sick is a great sign everything will be great! I love it there's 3 of us all at the same stage so much support )

Can't wait for the update kitty xxx


----------



## kittykat23

Thanks Jode. xo This is the longest day ever.


----------



## Mom2Hope

Don't worry Jode not moving at that little is not a bad thing...the doctor said it was just an extra treat to get to see our squishy little one wiggle on the screen...so you are just fine for 8 weeks hon...140 is still a strong heart beat too...don't worry about that...

Kitty I know yesterday 1:00 couldn't get here fast enough and then when it did I was so nervous but everything was great...you will be fine... 3 will get here and you will go and get your lovely little picture and feel nice and relieved too...

Jode I agree that it is awesome to have bump buddies here that we can share this with so close in development...

Okay ladies, we told the kids today that they will have a little brother or sister....they took it well and were very excited...I wanted to wait a few more weeks till we were out of the danger zone...but OH really wanted to tell them now...so we went ahead and told them since the doctor said everything looked so well on the scan....

Overall it has been a pretty good day...


----------



## Mom2Hope

hey kitty just checking in to see how your appointment went....


----------



## JodeRM86

Hope it went well kitty xx


----------



## kittykat23

YIIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! It went well!! I'm a little behind you girls. What my dr. thought to be the baby measuring 5 days behind isn't the case. I 'surged' later than we initially thought. Baby is right on track and I'm 7w2d today. Baby's heartbeat was 161 and he is extremely happy with that. My fertility dr. (he's the one that has been monitoring me from day 1) said that it was time to release me to my regular gyno. I told him that I wasn't ready yet. LOL! I asked if he could do one more scan before that time. He hugged me and said absolutely! Next Friday I'll have another... then I'll probably have to wait a few weeks. All in all, a great day! WOO HOO!!! Once I figure out how to post a photo, I will upload my pic of the little pepper. 

P.S. I love our little group. :)


----------



## Mom2Hope

YAY...7W2D sounds awesome to me...I went to photobucket and created an account because when you upload your picture there they give you a url for forums, facebook, myspace but they also give you a direct url which is what babyandbump uses...can't wait to see your LO...so excited for you...I wont get another scan at my next appointment in 3 weeks (May 21) but she will give me the number to the dr. that does the next test and he is suppose to do a scan...but I just thought about it and she did say "HE" and unless HE is actually a SHE we may have a problem....I wont see a male OB/GYN...has nothing to with them and everything to do with my past...it just ain't happening...its hard enough dealing with a female doctor I can't do a male doctor...argh...I hope I heard her wrong...I hope it is a woman doctor...fingers crossed now...

anyway very happy for you kitty :) Jode what did you say the doctor measured you in at? We should all still be right around each other...


----------



## JodeRM86

I'm 9 weeks today now  my bubba caught up it was nearly a week behind!

Woooooo great news for you kitty yahhh we are all going great! 

Exciting stuff! Xxx


----------



## Mom2Hope

jode that is awesome...did you have another appointment today??? so happy lo caught up...


----------



## JodeRM86

Not that's from my appointment last week my next one is the 23rd  

My sickness is easing a lot should I be worried? 

X


----------



## Mom2Hope

Oh awesome. My appointment is the 22nd. No picture on that day though just an exam and referral. 

As for symptoms if I could just not be so tired I would be happy. My ms so far has never gone beyond queasy tummy.


----------



## kittykat23

Jode, I wouldn't worry - you're at 9 weeks and I've read that's the time when the nausea could begin to subside.


----------



## Mom2Hope

oh yes, that is pretty normal from what I hear too...i'm not 9 weeks quite yet and when I saw the dr. earlier this week she said it was fine that I hadn't had the vomiting at all too...some women just get lucky and don't have to deal with all the ins and outs of ms...and some do...some last longer than others...so I would think its ok jode...

how are you today kitty


----------



## kittykat23

Hi girls. It's definitely a Monday! How are we all feeling?? 

Ok, so THIS week I have 2 appts. One with my regular gyno - they haven't seen me yet. And another with my high risk dr. for another ultrasound (Fri @ 3:00). I'm hoping the regular gyno will do an ultrasound too. LOL, doubt it but it can't hurt to ask. 

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## Mom2Hope

weekend was long but okay. feeling okay right now...but this morning dry heaving and stomach killing me because I ate sausage...apparently that was a big no no because my tummy said so...

today is crazy...my land lord is coming by to look at the sprinkler system and see whats wrong with it...but I only have 1 hr. open today where someone will be at the house before it gets to late for him to show up...he is rarely on time and when he does get here is generally here more than an hr...I was really wishing he had done this on sunday when we had more time...but oh well...this afternoon will just be crazy...

how are you girls doing???


----------



## kittykat23

I am on FIRE today! Talk about moody. It's as though everyone woke up today and said, "I'm going to be a jerk today." I just want today to be OVER. 

Ok, I feel better.


----------



## Mom2Hope

oh kitty do I understand completely...today hasn't been so bad...but last week I had like a string of 3 days in a row where no one could say or do anything right...and it made my either cry or vent...Saturday was the worst day as far as mood swings...I feel like a lunatic...but it will all be worth it in the end..


----------



## Mom2Hope

Its been a few days since any of us checked in. How is everyone doing this week? I've been so much more tired than even the past few weeks. I literally pass out cold if I sit down, or become to still...it's ridiculous...and no matter how much sleep I get I DO NOT want to get out of bed in the morning lol...my breast are still pretty sore, and I am still nauseous most the time. Also just got a call from my OB's office today. The blood work done last week came back perfect. She said everything looked great. Initially she thought she may have to put me on progesterone supplement due to the PCOS but she said even that came back normal. So...now I just wait a little less than 2 weeks until my next appointment...I don't think they will do a scan at this one but I should get another scan within just a couple weeks of that appointment.

So update me ladies whats going on with everyone.


----------



## kittykat23

Hi M2H. Work has been busy so I haven't been checking in on this site as much. Things are going well on this end.. still nauseaous and tired too. My scan is this afternoon. A little nervous. Yesterday I met with my regular GYNO. She told me that since I'm high risk, I'll have to get ultrasounds every 2 weeks beginning at 16 weeks. After today's scan, I won't have another one until week 12. It'll be a long wait for sure.

So happy your results came back perfect! :) 

I hope Jode is doing well. Miss her.


----------



## Mom2Hope

I know...miss her too...hope all is well jode...

I am glad everything is going ok kitty..is work making your fatigue worse?? I am not working any more and still fatigue is increasing...I can't even sit to do a chore like laundry and not half pass out lol...

Your scan will go great...try to stay calm...I know my first scan put my mind at ease a lot...is this one your first scan or your second...it's your second right?? All will go well...keeping you in thoughts...

I know I haven't been checking in as often simply because I've been out every morning running errands after dropping kids off and then home trying to keep house in some kind of order...kinda wish that nesting stage was earlier in pregnancy...it sure would help me clean lol...

have a good day ladies...check back in soon.


----------



## kittykat23

It's Saturday night and I just finished watching Safe Haven... I bawled. Have you seen it yet?

I had my 3rd scan yesterday and all is going well. We got to see the little bean moving around. Pretty incredible. I have an appt. next Tuesday with my regular drs nurse to discuss things. When I went to my regular dr. last Wednesday, I reminded her that I am the one with a J-pouch (I had my large intestine taken out and rebuilt so I have to have a csection) anyway, my gyno says, "yeh, this is going to be a difficult one".... not something I was comfortable hearing. I plan on contacting my surgeon to see if he knows of a gyno that has performed a csection with a J-pouch. We'll see what happens, I just want to be comfortable and feel safe. 

How are you doing? I'm still wondering how Jode is...


----------



## Mom2Hope

I know in the past jode has gotten rather busy with work...hopefully she pokes her head in soon...Still in our thoughts Jode...

Glad everything went well kitty...I would think a docto would have better since than to word a statement like that to a pregnant woman...you can express concern about difficulty in a more sensitive manner so as not to be so harsh with the mother to be...

I hope your surgeon can help you out hon...

I have not seen safe haven yet but hear it is very good.


----------



## JodeRM86

Hey ladies sorry I haven't replied I am just so tired and I work soo much!! 

What's new with everyone?

Nothing new for me, except my ribs feel so bruised today I have no idea why? 

My 12 week scan is in a week and a half it's taking far to long.. I don't know how people only have the one this will be my 3rd and its still not enough!

Xx


----------



## Mom2Hope

I understand what you mean jode...i know you get busy with life...it happens to us all...I am glad you poked ur head in today though...

I do want to take the time to say HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to you laides as we are all at this time mothers....


----------



## kittykat23

Awe, Happy belated Mother's Day, ladies.

Jode, good to hear from you! I know what you mean, I now have to wait a few weeks until my next one. Seems soooooooooooooooo far away. 

I'll be traveling for work the majority of this week, so I'll be checking in later on this week. Hope you both have a great week!


----------



## JodeRM86

Hey ladies hope your both well :flower:

Had my second midwife appointment asked her if she had a Doppler hehe she did! Found babas HB :baby: cute 8 days till scan!

Starting to feel better now to! Maybe start to enjoy this now yahh :thumbup:


----------



## Mom2Hope

Aww...that's great Jode...I am glad you got to hear the Heart Beat...I bet you can't wait till your scan hu. I have 5 days till my next appointment with OB...it's suppose to be the physical exam because I haven't had one in over a year...I hate those exams...I don't think I will get an ultrasound at this appointment :( but she is suppose to give me the referral to the high risk doctor for the 12 week scan...so hopefully it wont be long until I get to see lo on the screen again...Honestly aside from still being queasy in the morning if I don't eat right away and being tired all the time...basically everything else has disappeared or I have gotten so use to it that I don't recognize those symptoms any more...It kinda worries me but I try not to think about it much...since that first scan I have been a lot less nervous and worried about every little thing and I don't want to go back to that extreme basket case so I try not to over think things too much...

On a side note I have a stupid mouse in my garage and it scared the life out of me...now I have to figure out how to get it out of my garage...yuck...I have never ever had a mouse before and I don't know what to do about it lol...

Well ladies hope you are all well...I know kitty said she would be out most of the week...but for when you get back Hey kitty...hope you are taking care...

Hey I was wondering have either of you bought one of the hand held dopplers like from walmart or anything??? If so do they work pretty good??? I was thinking of getting one but have heard varying reviews about how well they work...


----------



## kittykat23

Hi ladies. I'm back. It was a tiring trip.... and I wasn't feeling well most of the time. I got through it though. 

I'm happy to hear you're both doing well! :) :) :) I had another scan today.... baby is doing well. I got so nervous this morning bc I had very light pink spotting. I called the dr to push my appt up but they couldn't. I had to wait but thankfully all is OK. Little one is growing well and has a very strong HB. I got to hear it today for the first time.

I hate mice! Actually, I hate spiders worse than mice. You poor thing! You must've freaked out!


----------



## Mom2Hope

YES I DID lol...but the mouse is gone and my garage is clean as a result lol...

Okay ladies...have my OB appointment this morning at 10...hoping I atleast get to hear the hb again...I don't think they are doing a sonogram today though...anyway I will let you guys know how it goes asap...it may take a little while though as we have a strong risk of large hail and tornados this afternoon....Keep us in thought that the bad weather merely passes over all of us....

Hope you are having a good week Jode...

Glad your appointment went well Kitty...I hear light spotting seems to be pretty normal in most cases but it is good that you contacted your doctor anyway as precaution...

Okay ladies...talk to yall soon


----------



## christinebadd

Count me in too! Due mid January 2014 with baby #2


----------



## JodeRM86

Ahhh I love mice I did have a pet rat lol

So I got my Doppler yesterday Jesus you need some patience to find it 2 whole hours but it was so worth it:thumbup:

12 week scan tomorrow girls so excited! Glad your both doing well xxx


----------



## Mom2Hope

Christine glad you could join us...Have you had any of your ob appointments yet???

Well Jode, I had a pet rat once too...but this one wasn't a pet...it was eating my dogs food and digging in my stuff...lol...I was not a happy camper...but he must of gotten out because we didn't see him after cleaning everything out of the garage and then putting it back...

Good luck on your 12 week scan tomorrow sweetie...you must let us know how it goes...I had my appointment yesterday (was 11 weeks 1 day) and we heard the heart beat again but I wont have the ultrasound till my appointment with the doctor who does the downs test...I have the card to call and set that up today...so hopefully my ob said they should get me in within the next week maybe two since I'm already 11 plus weeks...Our lO heart beat was still strong though...she figured we wouldn't hear it because I wasn't 13 weeks yet and I guess it is hard to hear on a Doppler if its too early...but we heard it...so yay...we also started telling extended family and friends yesterday since the 2nd appointment went over well...

Kitty how is it going hon??


----------



## kittykat23

Hi gals. Good luck today, M2H. Jode, more great news. :) WOO HOO!! I can't wait for each of us to be able to say "bye bye 1st Tri!" I'm still on pins and needles. I wish that everyday was scan day.

I've had quite a week. It's been stressful and I feel a lot of stress has been put on baby. I'm really trying to keep a cool head with it all. It's not just about me anymore.


----------



## Mom2Hope

totally understand the stress thing kitty...I try to keep stress down but it then becomes a matter of stressing over the stress...never ending cycle...so I just try to stay busy or at least keep my mind busy...

So I called and set my appointment for 12 weeks up. It is for the 30th at 2:00 p.m. I will have a scan then...I could have had it today at 3:00 but they say the appointment lasts an hour and that would put me not getting out until my kids had already gotten out of school and no one to pick them up... :( so I couldn't take the one for today...I so wanted to though...but 7 days isn't long to wait...I can make it :)


----------



## JodeRM86

Hey girls :-D hope your both well everything is great!! Lazy baby tho lol just wanted to sleep take a look at my avatar xxxx


----------



## kittykat23

How cute, Jode! Ok, I gotta show you girls my latest photo. My little one was off the wall.. wouldn't sit still. Ok, I will figure this out right now. :)


----------



## kittykat23

There's my little nugget.


----------



## Mom2Hope

So awesome girls...I love both the pics...I will have my 12 week scan on Thursday so just 1 week away :) and then I shall update my pic as well :) can't wait...Jode how have you been feeling? Has the sick feeling gone away mostly??? Kitty what about you??


----------



## kittykat23

Hi ladies,
Actually today is the first day I feel somewhat OK and haven't had to take a pill. How about you gals?


----------



## Mom2Hope

I really only feel queasy if I don't eat something pretty soon after waking up or if I go way to long without eating my next meal...other wise I am good...I am still tired a lot though...however I have more days where it doesn't kill me to get up and clean my house...so it looks as though there may be light at the end of the tunnel...


----------



## kittykat23

Hi ladies. Scratch that...back to being sick again. And exhausted. Perhaps I'm one of the ones that it never goes away. LOL! Oh well.. that's fine. How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Mom2Hope

I'm doing okay...My 12 week apt. is in just two days YAY...This week has been very busy though and it not over...we have family from California in visiting for 2 weeks...had to pick up from the airport Monday...but it was worth it...my dad is coming in tonight to stay for tomorrow...tonight was aurora's final choir concert for the year Friday is josh's 8th grade graduation and Saturday we are driving 3 hrs. to go visit other family so they can see the family from cali...lol...can't I just sleep and visit simultaneously haha

How are you girls doing...do you guys have any plans for over the summer???


----------



## kittykat23

Wow, you ARE busy! That's a good thing.. it makes times go by faster! Is it bad to wish these months away?? I just want to get to Nov/Dec. I'm trying to relax but it's so difficult. Your appt. is tomorrow! I wish you the best of luck! My 12 week is next Tuesday. I'm a ball of nerves with each appt. I know this is the big one. 

I have a few small get-aways planned for the Summer. I'm visiting a friend in Jersey and I think hubby and I are going to Maine for a few days in August. We also have 2 weddings in September. 

Let us know how tomorrow goes! Thinking of you!


----------



## Mom2Hope

12 week appointment was AWESOME!!! I got pictures and a DVD of the whole thing...my little squishy was moving all around he even did a few headstands lol...the sonographer said he was super active today lol...he was measuring 13 and 1 but they left my due date the same as it is pretty close....so between the 4th and 9th of dec.....I am so excited because they also told me it was 95% chance that it is a boy...in 6 weeks we should have the gender scan to confirm 100% though... :) YAY....https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag110/Mom2Hope/20130530_151944_zps2f324cee.jpg


----------



## JodeRM86

That is awesome m2h wow look at him in there! :-D I'm sorry if not been on! I've been moving house for the last week so if had limited Internet...

I'm so excited for you, how are you feeling now? 

I feel totally normal now which is good! 

I'm not sure weather to pay private to find out in 3 weeks??


----------



## kittykat23

Awesome M2H. Congrats!! :) It must've been amazing!!

My appt. is next Tuesday... nervous yet excited. I'm feeling pretty much back to normal too. I have my energy back. :) 

Hi Jode! Glad you're well!


----------



## JodeRM86

Yahh we are all getting back to normal, so girls other than m2h thinking boy do you think or have felt like your having a certain sex?

I have thought boy at first but now I'm thinking girlie
X


----------



## Mom2Hope

Hey ladies not ignoring you all just have company and my normal routine is all messed up lol. So I am hoping to get on tonight and respond properly.


----------



## kittykat23

Hi girls! I had my prenatal testing done yesterday. All looks good. Little one was boucing around... it was cute. And yes, I have a very strong feeling I'm having a girl. LOL!! We'll find out in about 6 weeks. 

What else is going on... is everyone feeling back to their normal selves again??


----------



## Mom2Hope

I am feeling quite back to normal...with the exception of headaches...I still get a lot of headaches that could also be attributed to texas sinus issues though lol...

kitty it is so fun to watch them when they are wiggling all around...I got my screen results back too for the tests they do and my numbers were all great so they said happy healthy and pretty sure boy...but we will know positively in a few weeks also...

I go back to my normal OB on the 18th so about 2 weeks away...at that point I don't think they are doing the gender scan cause I will only be 15 weeks but I think we will set up the gender/anamoly scan at that point so hopefully sometime in early July we will find out for sure...

Oh my gosh I scared the crud out of myself yesterday...plugging something in to the wall I shocked myself and it went clear from finger tips to my toes on the right side of my body...I freaked out I was positive my LO was hurt or worse...but I have been assured 10 times over that everything is fine and that it would not hurt the baby because though I felt it it was still such a mild shock...but oh my it scared me...however after the numbness went away there were no scary symptoms or anything so everything still appears to be fine...

Oh my...

Jode...how are you doing sweetie?? Do you know when your gender scan is yet??? Are you wanting to find out the sex of lo or are you wanting to wait???

Headed out ladies check back in later...


----------



## kittykat23

Oh my! Shocking yourself is scary. I'm sure LO is fine. :) No worries. He/she is protected in there.

It is so awesome seeing them move all around. So surreal! I have the anatomy scan on July 16th - I think at that point they will be able to tell the gender. So excited. I can't wait to find out. I can't believe they can tell that your LO is a boy already! So crazy!!


----------



## Mom2Hope

I know...the boy/girl parts were still to underdeveloped but the doctor went off the nub theory and said he has only ever been wrong twice in all of his practicing years...so there is a pretty good chance it is a boy...however I wont let anyone buy anything until after the gender scan because if he was wrong a third time I don't want to spend months returning boy stuff for girl stuff lol....


----------



## kittykat23

True!! Good point!


----------



## kittykat23

Hi girls. I need some advise on Benadryl. I've read it's safe during pregnancy but I need to know your take on it. I ended up taking 2 pills last Sat. night and then one last night at 3 a.m. I haven't been able to sleep. I have so much going on right now and my brain doesn't stop. :(


----------



## Mom2Hope

benedryl is safe to take honey...I mean if you don't have to then you don't want to take medicine...but if you have to Tylenol and benedryl are the safest....I hope you are ok....


----------



## kittykat23

Thanks! My dr. office FINALLY called me back. I had to get snippy on my last message yesterday. Geez! They said Benadryl was fine to take. I need it to sleep lately. I didn't take it last night and was OK... but am tossing and turning. How are you sleeping, M2H? I can only sleep on my left side........... back doesn't work for long and right side forget it.


----------



## Mom2Hope

Oh sleep...what's that lol...I am tired now, but not because of hormones so much as I think because I can't get comfortable...see we moved from California last summer and left all beds there...and bought the kids new bedroom sets when we moved here...but my OH and I have been sleeping on an air mattress...low and behold if the darn thing now will not keep air at all...and so we are sleeping on couches and taking turns on a twin size mattress until we can afford to get a bed for ourselves...but we are trying to hold off as long as possible because we would really rather save to get a new van come December because our's is old and on its last limb and we will need a bigger and more reliable vehichle once baby is here...so sleep...don't know what that is lol...I can only lay on my back for maybe 10 minutes at a time before it becomes unbearable...I am normally a right side sleeper but I think baby may like laying on the right side and also may not like being squished...so that is rather uncomfortable...even though it is still not comfortable it is more so than any other position so I have been sleeping on my left side hugging the back cushions on my couch lol...occasionally when OH is at work (works nights) I will just go crawl in bed with one of the kids and pass out on an actual honest to god comfy mattress lol...but Rera likes to kick in her sleep and Josh likes to use me as a body pillow...so tell me if that's any more comfy lol...

I do hope you can get some sleep...something you might want to ask your dr....if you can take melatonin...it is the chemical your brain produces naturally to induce sleep...it makes you tired...you can get a bottle at walmart, target, anywhere really for like 3-6 dollars depending on how many pills...I take 2 of those when I am really desperate and it helps me fall asleep...since it is all natural I was told it poses no risk as my body already produces it naturally...


Hope you get some rest dear..


----------



## kittykat23

I can understand all of that. You poor thing. Doesn't it only get more uncomfortable?? Eeeeek! Well, I wish you a new mattress! It's important. I'd send you one of mine if I could! :)

I'll have to ask about the melatonin. Thanks for the idea!!! xo


----------



## Mom2Hope

kitty...hope the melatonin is a go for you...

it does only get more uncomfortable...but if i get really desperate and still also want my van come december i can always break and go calling daddy lol...i may be dang near 28 but i'm still his little girl and if I need it he will get it...I hate to do that...but the mattress may be my breaking point since my teen years lol...

Hey Jode...how are you dear...haven't heard how you are in awhile...

My next ob appt. is this coming tuesday (18th)...so less than a week...no ultrasound...but we will still get to hear the heart beat...and we should schedule for the gender scan this time...hopefully she will do it at 18 weeks so I only have to wait 3 weeks instead of 4...we have been doing 4 weeks between visits...either way my birthday gift to me is knowing for sure what we are having whether it will be benjamin edward or renita rose....

have a great week ladies...


----------



## kittykat23

Good luck today, M2H! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Mom2Hope

Hey Kitty, Thanks!

I went...I got to hear the heartbeat and that again was great....it made me feel better because the last week I was starting to worry that maybe something happened and I missed it because I just didn't really feel pregnant anymore...I mean I have twinges of pain shoot through my breast occasionally...and my feet and hips are sore...but I could easily explain those things off too...so hearing the heartbeat is always reassuring...seriously considering getting one of those fetal heart monitors for my birthday next month...happy birthday to me lol...The dr. went ahead and did the glucose test this time around since diabetes already runs in my family...I'm hoping it comes back all cleared...she said we would still do it at 28 weeks even if it does come back clear though just to be safe...

My anomaly scan is scheduled for July 12th (Friday) which is 24 days away...the new countdown lol...My Ob said if the high risk dr. that did the NT scan said it was 95% boy then it is most likely a boy...but sometimes that is too early to tell the difference so not to buy anything...which we haven't...it's driving OH crazy cause I wont let her buy anything until the anomaly scan...which will also give us a more definite answer on the gender...If it does turn out to be boy then I will be so thrilled...even though I was really looking forward to a little girl...but not because of gender lol...basically because I like my girl name better than my boy name...is that not crazy silly...I will love son or daughter...I can't wait to know for sure what we are having...it is so exciting...

How are you doing kitty??? Jode??? Are you guys showing yet??? I have gone from 206 at the beginning of pregnancy to 210...so only 4 lbs...but my hips have spread a bit because A) they hurt like crazy and B) they don't like squeezing into my jeans anymore...I have a bump...but it definitely looks like a boy bump...it is low and small...lol...

Well...miss hearing from you girls...Jode..it's been a while...pop in and update us girlie....


----------



## JodeRM86

Hey ladies sorry I haven't been on much only just got the net back at home!!

How are you guys? I haven't been sleeping well either kitty!awake till 4 am some nights.. End up getting up and eating toast and watching tv! 

I have my gender scan the 18th of July (would of been my dads birthday that day so that will be nice  ) are you two finding out?

Xx


----------



## Mom2Hope

Last Night I think was my first "baby in belly" uncomfortable sleep lol...I could not for the life of me get comfortable no matter how few or how many pillows I had...

I am definitely finding out...I have my gender scan just a few days before you Jode...Kitty have you had your scan scheduled yet???

I can't wait to know for sure...


----------



## kittykat23

Welcome back Jode. :) 

I think this is just the beginning of being uncomforable! My friend let me borrow her "S" pillow and I find it even more uncomfortable. I'd rather have pillows everywhere. LOL!!

Yes, my gender scan is scheduled for July 16th. Looks like we're all in the same week! I keep looking at the week countdown on our tickers... and it keeps going down. WOO HOO!!!!!!!

How are your little 'pots'? Mine popped last weekend. I've been using that belly cream so the stretchmarks wouldn't be bad. We'll see what happens. :)


----------



## JodeRM86

Ok if booked private to find out this day what we are having :happydance: Hahn so excited!! I have a little tubby belly looks like I've eaten loads of pies! Not used and belly cream yet I think I best get going! I wonder what we are all having?

I really have no idea x


----------



## Mom2Hope

when is your private scan jode???

It is awesome that we will all find out in the same week the genders...now just keeping our fingers crossed that our little beans will be cooperative and show us what they are suppose to show us lol...

I still have not "popped" as far as a pregnant belly...in my opinion I still just look fat...but I have been told with your first pregnancy some women don't show until between the 4 and 6th month...well I'll be 4 months on Monday...so I'm figuring I will hope for month 5...I don't want to look fat I would rather look pregnant...my hips have definitely spread though...they don't like squeezing in to any of my pants...


----------



## JodeRM86

Haha I didn't even write the day!! Saturday ) 

I'm the exact same size In my clothes nothing's really got any bigger I just have a large roll of fat on my belly hehe I can't wait to have a proper belly m2h! Do you still think your having a boy?

It will soon be December ladies.. :happydance:


----------



## Mom2Hope

you know...I do think it is a boy...my grandmother swears its a boy because apparently with boys you show later, carry lower, etc. etc. all those wives tails...but me, I think it is a boy simply because the dr. said he has only ever been wrong that early on twice....so while there is a small chance he was wrong....I highly doubt it lol...but I still wont let anyone buy anything until that next scan...I don't want to spend the first 3 months of my LO's life returning stuff 

OMG...horrible...I am breaking out with a cold sore right in the corner of lip...it huuuurts...and I of course don't know if I can use the medicine I normally use...I use zorvirax...and I have to wait till morning to try and catch my OB...I just hope it doesn't get worse before I find out what I can use...

I am so excited for you Jode...Saturday is not far away at all...you have to tell us as soon as you can...


----------



## JodeRM86

I no one more sleep!! I'm so excited 

So have you have already been told what they think your little bub is.. It's amazing how they know so early isn't it

Oh no horrible coldsaws I've only ever had one and it took forever to go.

I think I'm boy to.. Everyone else things girl so we will see! 

I will update as soon as I know and show you the 3d pics


----------



## Mom2Hope

3d pics are awesome...at this point bub is suppose to look more like baby instead of alien lol...so it will be so awesome to see your LO...

Yeah, my Dr. at 12 weeks asked if I wanted to know and I was all over that question...so he said it is with 95% accuracy at that point that we were having a boy...he said he had been wrong like 2 times in his 20 years of practice...so I'm figuring 1 wrong every 10 years isn't a bad ratio...my sister thinks I'm having a girl now, my grandmother wanted me to have a girl but says all the signs point towards boy...and me...I'm just thrilled either way...

Can't wait for your Saturday joy...will your hubby get to be there with you or is he going to be out of town...

well taking the two older kiddos to the bank opening up their first savings accounts in their names today with their allowance money...they are excited...


----------



## kittykat23

Hi ladies! :)

Yay! Tomorrow is almost here, Jode! Woo hoo!!!!!!!!

I'm not sure what I'm having yet.... everyone is saying a girl but really, how do they know? LOL! We will find out soon enough!


----------



## Mom2Hope

I don't think anyone knows any more than the next person...I think guessing is just half the fun lol...do you have a preference kitty or just hoping for happy and healthy no matter what :)


----------



## JodeRM86

Hey girls so here's my pics I'm :blue:  no mistaking him! Soo cute 
Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JodeRM86

Oh it's not put all my pics on hang on xxx


----------



## JodeRM86

Here's the 3d xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JodeRM86

And here's the little widge haha  I'm over the moon and so is the OH xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mom2Hope

definitely all boy there jode...so very excited for you....do you guys have a name picked out already???? have you told anyone yet...this is so awesome...I can't wait for our actual gender scan so I myself can tell rather than the dr. saying well based on this thing called a nub....

I am so happy for you...so glad you guys got to find out today...


----------



## kittykat23

Congrats Jode! HOW AWESOME!! That just made my day! Soooo cool!!!!!!! Those pics are so great!!!!! :) :) :) :) :)


----------



## JodeRM86

Mom2Hope said:


> definitely all boy there jode...so very excited for you....do you guys have a name picked out already???? have you told anyone yet...this is so awesome...I can't wait for our actual gender scan so I myself can tell rather than the dr. saying well based on this thing called a nub....
> 
> I am so happy for you...so glad you guys got to find out today...

No names yet we will start having a good think now! Yeah everyone knows now!

I can't believe how fast it's going! We were all 5 weeks when we started chatting, they will all be here before you know it :happydance:

I did the"nub theory" it said mine was a girl so not very accurate in my eyes lol 

Hope you two are both well x


----------



## Mom2Hope

I'm doing well...a little less than 3 weeks left till I find out...today I made 4 months yay....I still am not really showing I fluctuate between having gained 4 and 6 pounds since I found out I was pregnant...and I still fit in to most of my clothes (even if it is a battle to squeeze my hips in them lol)...I am really anxious to actually look pregnant...and not fat...if that makes any sense...I mean I figured I would have popped by now...but I do know with 1st time mom's sometimes they don't show till between 5 and 6 months...*sigh*...most looking fat time...

okay..fat rant over...

How are you ladies today...I am still overjoyed for you jode...I know I can't believe we all have been chatting together for over 10 weeks now...it is so great to know we will get to go through all of this so closely together...


----------



## kittykat23

Hi girls - M2H I know exactly what you're saying... I just said to my husband that I can't wait to actually look pregnant bc right now I just look like I gained weight. LOL! I get it. 

I agree, time is now finally going by quickly. That first 3 months felt like it went by sooo slowly. My close friends will ask what fruit the baby is each week....lol... I used to be on top of it and now I'm just enjoying the weeks. :)

Have either of you bought an "S" pillow? My friend let me borrow hers and I don't find it comfortable. Odd?

It is great going through this with you both! xo


----------



## Mom2Hope

I have not bought an S pillow...though I have contemplated it...but as it is no place I sleep no position I lay in is comfortable any more...my stomach, my back, my left or right side...I actually contemplated trying to sleep slitting up last night...I had a massive headache that hit around 9:30 p.m. right as the kids were starting to settle for the night...and it kept me up off and on all night long...I just finally got it down to a dull roar about 3 hrs. ago...I have been getting more and more headaches...and my feet and hands are swollen every morning and take like 1.5 hrs. before the swelling goes down...when I asked about this symptom...all i'm told is it is normal and drink more fluids...I can't drink any more fluids or I will become a walking bottle of water...lol...


Only like 16 more days till the gender scan...so excited...in 5 days we have company coming in from Wyoming...they will be here until the 12th...which is the day of the scan...so that will be a hectic day but hopefully not a bad one...hopefully it will all go smoothly and OH and I will still get to enjoy the revealing of squishy's gender...have you guys nick named you lo before finding out the gender??? My sister named it squishy after the baby jellyfish on finding nemo....lol...we thought it was cute so it stuck...


----------



## kittykat23

I feel you on the headaches. I wake up with one every single morning. It started this last week. Ugh, migraines are awful. Hopefully they start to let up. I think that I only had one migraine ever and it was horrible! I wanted to bang my head against the wall. Hope you feel better.

I name mine LO the fruit of the week now. HA!


----------



## Mom2Hope

Oh that's cute kitty... 

I don't get headaches everyday...and I am rather use to them because I have had migraines since I was 5...but these are just annoying because I can't take the medicine I normally would to get rid of a headache and Tylenol does not work on mine...

Today was fun...I have never been into a babies r us and I was sad because online shopping was not turning up the nursery theme I wanted (Dragon Tales or Baby Dragons of any kind)....so my OH took me to Babies R Us...while we did not find dragons....we did find this adorable theme titled peek-a-boo little monsters...they are such cute little monsters....we didn't buy it because we want to wait until after the gender scan...while it was a high percentage leaning towards boy...I have heard to many people say Dr.s who used the nub theory first were incorrect later so I want to wait till the gender scan confirms boy or says girl...we did however buy a couple of adorable gender neutral onsies and a cute little jump suit...so adorable...it is the first thing we have bought...it made me very excited...

Well I hope you guys are having an awesome week...I may be a little scarce after Saturday this week...we have family from Wyoming coming in on Sunday and they will be here until the morning of the 12th...our scan is also scheduled for 10a.m. central time on the 12th...so even if I am a little more absent than normal from here tot here I will sign on for sure on the 12th and let you girls know what the results are :D can't wait...


----------



## kittykat23

Good luck with your scan. Enjoy time with your family! :)


----------



## JodeRM86

Ooh I can't wait to know what they gender is girls! 

Anyone feelings movement yet?


----------



## Mom2Hope

I got really really upset a few days ago before our company arrived...like the day before...OH and I both had bad days on the same day which in my opinion should never be allowed to happen lol...and let me tell you squishy does not like for me to be that upset because it was definitely voiced from the inside...but that is the only movement I have felt...I fell like I have flutters sometimes but I never know if that is the baby or if it is just because my stomach already does stuff like that...

what about you ladies any movement???


----------



## kittykat23

Hi girls. We found out gender yesterday. It's a girl! :) So excited. It's been a rough week for me. I had cramps last weekend and the neurotic part of me called my dr. on Monday. She saw me that day and performed an ultrasound. They measured my cervix and it was 1 cm shorter than it had been a month ago. She put me on bed rest for 2 days and yesterday they did another scan. It shortened 5 mm more. I'm still not in the 'danger zone' but now am being monitored closely. I saw a high risk specialist and he isn't concerned and said it is bc of my history (specifically the 2 D&C's done with my last 2 miscarriages). If in a week it has shortened more, they will put in a cerclage (a band sewed into my cervix to help hold everything up). I will obviously do what I need to do, but it's so scary. Baby is doing well and I'm the one that might be incompetent. Makes me nervous. So, I'm still not in the clear zone. It's hard not to be able to celebrate this little girl just yet. 

As for stress, M2H, I completely get that. Everytime I get upset - I feel it in more stomach. She doesn't like it either. Poor bubbas. 

Jode, I hope you're doing well. I'm not feeling any sort of movement just yet either. She's very mobile so it should be soon. I can't wait!


----------



## JodeRM86

Hey kitty big hugs :hugs:

These specialists know what they are talking about so as hard as it is try and not worry! 

You will soon be holding your little girl!!! How exciting a baby girl!!!:pink::cloud9:

So one of each upto now! 

I'm starting to feel small kicks now, not very often but defo can feel them! 

Take it easy kitty xxx

And hope your well M2H and having a nice time with your visitors xx


----------



## Mom2Hope

Oh Kitty...I'm sorry for the rough time dear heart...you take it easy and listen to the drs...if they say its still ok then try to hold on to that and enjoy the fact that your little one is doing well...but def. keep us up dated on how the dr. appts. go...AND...congrats on a little girl sweetie...that is absolutely wonderful...

Jode...I am having a nice time with my company for the most part...however I thought my hormones had evened out mostly and the past 2 or 3 days I have cried more than I did in the 1st tri and I am not sure why...it makes my head hurt...but I at least have the mental capacity left to high tale myself to the bathroom and lock the door before I go all emotionally weepy on everyone lol...

My appointment is on Friday...just a few more days away...I can't wait...very excited...I will check back in by then if not before...talk to you later ladies...


----------



## kittykat23

Thanks girls. I'm doing well... and I know that these high risk drs see this stuff all of the time. It's just different when it's you, ya know? I just keep wishing the weeks away. I keep picturing this little girl in my arms. Little monkey!

Oh M2H... sucks that your hormones are out of whack. Mine have made me break out (face) ... but whatever...LOL!!! I'll take it. 

Jode, how goes the Summer for you? You must love feeling those little movements! I can't wait to feel something!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mom2Hope

I am having a "down" thought moment...I keep fearing that when I go to the dr. on Friday for this sonogram they will tell me I had a missed miscarriage...I have not had this thought since right before my 8 week appointment...things have been going great as far as my thoughts towards the progression of my pregnancy...now, all of a sudden...no rhyme or reason...I get these freaky thoughts and I don't want to say anything to anyone because I should be beyond that stage...at least that is what I think they would say....

argh...I hate emotions right now...4 days left to go...then hopefully my nerves will settle...just wanna see my squishy on that screen again...

Kitty, how is the weather where you are....down here in texas it is sooooo hot and humid and I am not digging summer time pregnancy...What about you kitty...you are a continent away...is your weather a bit different right now???


----------



## kittykat23

Hi M2H.. I think those thoughts are normal. I still get them too. You have to try to replace them with positive thoughts. My mom told me to think about when baby is actually here. Visualize holding your little one... it's been working for me. Try it.. can't hurt. Everything will be OK... you'll see. :)

I took yesterday off and went to the dr. I was having cramping and got nervous. They re-measured my cervix and it lengthened, thankfully. Great news! Baby is doing well but I was a little dehydrated. I'm so bad at drinking water! They said that being dehydrated can make your uterus contract - that must have been why I was having them. Now I'm making sure that I continually drink. 

The weather here is decent. Showers on and off.... muggy.. but all in all OK. Can't complain. We'll be in our 3 trimester when the weather starts to change, thankfully. It'll be Fall and then it's BABY TIME GIRLS!! :) YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Mom2Hope

YAY is right...can't wait...just gotta make it trough tomorrow then at 10 a.m. we will see what is going on with lo....still very nervous but trying to stay more relaxed...

I have trouble drinking enough water too...I hate water by itself so I got some of the pink lemonade drops and mix it...it is the only way I can handle that much water in a day...in the beginning I couldn't get enough water...I wish I were back at that it would be easier lol...

hope you guys are having a pretty good week...


----------



## kittykat23

Thinking of you today, M2H. Let us know how things go!


----------



## Mom2Hope

thanks kitty...It is 10:45 p.m. over here the night before the sonogram...so I am, needless to say, nervous as all hell....trying to get some sleep...not very successfully...we did a lot of walking today and my feet are beyond killing me and my head is pounding...and I don't know if it is because I just plum over did it or if it is just the next step up in pregnancy lol...anyway..will let you ladies know tomorrow what the verdict says and then we shall all know what our bundles are...that is exciting...


----------



## kittykat23

Ok, NOW I'm thinking of you. Hope you are well!


----------



## JodeRM86

Make that two of us!! Xx


----------



## Mom2Hope

IT'S A BOY!!!...Everything was right on target...so they are leaving the due date as Dec. 9th...He weighed 9 oz which is normal for this time and measured 18w3d which is only 1 day behind what my days are also normal...all of baby is growing and maturing as needed and I go back in 4 weeks...my partner and our kids got to go in and see the screen this time too so it was really nice having our whole family there to see Benjamin on the screen...It was awesome...I will post pics later tomorrow...they are not the greatest pics but they are decent so I will share :) I wish the sonographer had done the 3D like the last one did...but that's ok i'll take it...

How are you ladies doing...everything going okay with you still kitty? I am glad to hear everything was lengthening again like it should...how are you jode???


----------



## JodeRM86

Oomph hello Benjamin Edward :blue: :baby: how lovely!!

So two princes and one princess how lovely, glad everything went well! It's so hard not to worry isn't it but see everything is great! I have my last scan on the 18th that's the big one to check everything properly! Can't wait to get it out of the way. Then it's the last stretch till December!

How exciting :happydance:


----------



## Mom2Hope

I know...it was hard to accept the fact that this was the last time we would see our lo on the screen...but the next time we will get to hold him and give him a proper welcome....our kids were very excited...it was great....It is hard to not be nervous but it is so amazing when you have that rush of relief as you see him/her moving around inside...

take care ladies...will check back later


----------



## kittykat23

Oh M2H, I'm soooooooo happy for you! Jode, your comment about two princes and one princess made me cry (in a good way, lol). LOL!!!!! Soooooooooooooooooooooooo exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

My big appt. is tomorrow. They'll do an anatomy scan of the baby - measure all organs, etc. They'll also measure my cervix again. Hoping it has continued to lengthen since last Tuesday. I've been feeling better (less crampy) so I'm hoping that's a good sign. 

I still haven't felt her move around yet. How about you gals? Jode, good luck at your upcomign appt. too! xo


----------



## Mom2Hope

I don't have another appointment until the 9th of August....and no more ultrasounds but I will still get to here the heartbeat....which is awesome in itself...I only feel Benjamin move around when I am really irritated, eat watermelon (apparently he likes it) and occasionally if I lay a certain way on my side....but his movements are not regular yet as far as what I feel...very long times between movements and I don't feel him every day or even every other day...my doctor says that is normal though because it is still early...especially with a first pregnancy to be feeling movement...so I am sure you will start feeling your little bundle moving around soon kitty...I think the average that I have had heard of is around 22-23 weeks...

I still haven't posted pics of the last scan yet because my printer went on the fritz and it is an all in one with a scanner...hopefully it will be up and running again in a day or two...

How are you ladies doing...have you gotten any energy bursts or anything??? I am really energetic in the morning but then I am really tired in the early afternoon and I am up off and on all night long because little one is sitting square on my bladder lol...

well ladies...have a goodnight...i'm off for now...


----------



## kittykat23

Hi gals! We had our anatomy scan today. All babies organs are perfect. :) She was moving around crazily. I love seeing that!! She had her little legs crossed at the ankles. Soooooo adorable! I will have to post an updated pic of her. We chose a name too! Peyton Elizabeth. :) 

They measured my cervix and it lengthened even more than last week. They aren't concerned anymore, however, they want to watch it weekly until week 25 just to make sure. I guess it won't shorten anymore after that week. 

Energy? Nope. I don't have much of it... like ever. LMAO!! Like you, M2H, I'm up on and off during the night so I never feel well rested. It's par for the course, right? :)

Jode, your scan is in 2 days! Excited?


----------



## Mom2Hope

Yes I assume it is pretty normal but very aggravating because the rest of the world seems rested come morning and I am like...don't talk to me until my eyes have been open a half hour and there is coffee of some sort in my mouth...lol...then I am atleast bearable...

It is so fun watching them wiggle on screen...at the last scan the sonographer snapped a photo of Benjamin looking straight out at us...it is fuzzy but adorable...I think Peyton is a beautiful name and I love Elizabeth that was my great grandmothers middle name...I have always liked it...her name was Vera Elizabeth :)

Jode I am sure you are excited to see lo wiggle on screen again...let us know how it goes...


----------



## Mom2Hope

https://i308.photobucket.com/albums/kk341/RubiesSapphire/BenjaminLooksatUs.jpg
Benjamin says Hi...it's fuzzy but he is looking straight at us...if you can see past the crummy photo you can see his eyes, nose and mouth...


https://i308.photobucket.com/albums/kk341/RubiesSapphire/BenjaminsIloveYou.jpg
Side Profile

https://i308.photobucket.com/albums/kk341/RubiesSapphire/BenjaminsPottyShot.jpg
Potty Shot...he wasn't shy...

https://i308.photobucket.com/albums/kk341/RubiesSapphire/BenjaminsFoot.jpg
Wiggling his toes...he shows us his foot

Sorry the photos are not the best...my photo editing program is being dumb today...I tried a new one but it just frustrated me lol...so these are just originals scanned in...


----------



## kittykat23

Adorable photos, M2H! Love them!!!!!


----------



## kittykat23

I cannot upload my new pics. Ugh! So irritating!


----------



## Mom2Hope

I know I was having that problem...it took me since Friday to get them uploaded because of my printer/scanner 

thanks kitty...I think he is rather cute in there...just can't wait to really see him...I'm sure that's the same for all of us though...


----------



## JodeRM86

Hey ladies I wrote a hugggge reply last night but then my iPad died :-( and I have terrible baby brain so I can't remember anything I put hehe! Great pics M2H 

My scan is tomorrow at 8.30am UK time very excited for it! He's been going crazy in my belly these past 2 days!

Hope you two are well... It's very hot here in the uk very unusual! 30 degrees In fact. 

I hate it! It makes me feel ill, I can't wait for Christmas hehe


----------



## Mom2Hope

I cannot wait either...however I am starting to worry a little because about 2 weeks after baby is born we will have family in from both California and Wyoming...both wanting to see the new little one...great, fine and dandy...but is it horrible that I kinda want that first month to just me, Benjamin and those who are under my roof as my immediate family....?? I don't know...I will be excited to see everyone...but with body trying to regulate hormones and a new baby to care for and my older two to tend to and the holiday's....that just sounds like a lot to add to company too...*Sigh* I will just not think of it for now...because I am excited and do very much want December to hurry up and get here so we can have our little one here....

Good luck at your scan tomorrow Jode...can't wait to see how it all goes...It is so exciting to hear that your little one is wiggling around to where you can feel them...it is so exciting...

kitty how are you today???


----------



## JodeRM86

Yeah we live 200 miles away from our family so both our mums want to Come and stay and help out with baby! 

The scan went great growing perfect 20 weeks today exactly! 

Here's a pic xxx


----------



## Mom2Hope

I think I would like it if my mom were around to help out...I don't think I would mind if it was just one part of our company coming at a time...but we have two different couples from two different states coming and they get along great for all of like 5 minutes before there is conflict...not looking forward to that...just afraid I will have a melt down on them...

so is it getting closer to your scan today??? can't wait to hear how it goes...has hubby felt little one move yet or is it still just you that can feel the wiggling....


----------



## JodeRM86

Yeah it went great! Perfect little prince xxx


----------



## Mom2Hope

awesome jode...so happy for you....


----------



## JodeRM86

Here's the little man..

So ladies half way there, have you guys bought anything yet? 
X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kittykat23

Great news, Jode! :) I now call my scans "visitation rights" - LOL!! Yay! We're halfway there!! I keep putting in milestones in my head. This last scan was a big milestone... and now the next one is 25 weeks. My nephew was born at 25 weeks - verry small... he was 2 lbs. We were lucky, he is now a chubby, normal little 18 month. :) We love him so much!! 

My mom is coming to stay with us for awhile once the baby is born. Since I'm having a c-section, I'll be limited to what I can lift and my husband is finishing up his Masters and will have a job by then so he won't be around too much. 

Oh M2H, how many people are we talking that will be staying with you?? I can understand how you feel.

We haven't bought anything yet. My mom got us this cute little ballerina onesy that I have hanging on my closet door. I get ecited everytime I look at it! :) :) :) :)

Love the pics of your little prince, Jode!


----------



## Mom2Hope

Jode...he is such a cutie...I love being able to see their little spines and nose and everything it is so amazing...

My OH took me to a babiesRus which I had never been in to....we looked at all the big items but didn't buy any of that yet...we did however pick up like 4 little outfits...I will post pics later...and I decided on a crib theme (since we rent the house we are in we can't paint or do wall paper or anything like that but I want to get the entire nursery set for the "little monsters" theme at babiesRus....it comes with the crib accessories and the night light and stuffed animals and lots of adorable stuff...are you girls decorating a nursery???

people...hmm kitty...we are talking atleast 4 people...my partner's parents (2) and her oldster daughter and girlfriend (2)...all wonderful people...but with 2 of the 4 having bipolar and neither of the 2 taking medication we tend to have approximately 3-5 days of happiness before they both start cycling and having major mood swings...couple that with a just had a baby and still adjusting hormonal woman....yup...I no likey the outcome...we are trying to suggest to my in-laws that they come down like the week before so that they still get to see their granddaughter also...but the 4 of them are only overlapping for like 2 or 3 days...keeping fingers crossed that by December they agree to it lol...if not we will handle it...they are all wonderful people...I love them dearly...I just think 2 ladies with a mood disorder plus me coming off of pregnancy hormones may not mix so well and it worries me some...

I think it is wonderful that your mom is coming to help you kitty....it will be great bonding time for all 3 of you....


----------



## Mom2Hope

So ladies...how are you all doing this weekend? I hope it was a beautiful enjoyable time for you both...

me...it started out great...on Saturday I took the kids to a pokemon event they go to every week...and we took one of there friends...I also got bit by an ant (very allergic) had a bad reaction popped Benadryl in my mouth quickly and dashed home before I wasn't able to drive...luckily (though it was scary) it did not get to the point where I could not breath this time...however...now I have been worried all today and yesterday that the reaction and medicine combination could have done something to the baby...been so upset but trying not to upset anyone else :( very hard...I'm calling my OB tomorrow just to ask because I really need someone to put my mind at ease and I don't go for another appointment for over 2 weeks...I keep thinking I may be feeling baby still moving around (at night especially right before I go to bed when I'm laying down)...but then because of all of this I second guess myself and think of all the other things it could be..."oh it could be an upset stomach" , or "it could be gas", or it could be because i'm upset"....*sigh*...I posted in one of the other forums hoping to get a response from someone who has had an allergic reaction while pregnant before and find some reassurance but to no avail...I am just a little bit sad and freaked...cannot wait to talk to the dr./nurse someone and get someone to tell me anything...

please keep your fingers crossed that they say i'm just over reacting...goodness gracious never in my life have I ever prayed for the response of "you are overreacting" more times than I have since finding out I was pregnant...

sorry for the long ramble ladies...I needed to get it out where I knew someone would listen...I really do hope you girls are having a nice time...have you all started looking at cribs or swings or anything yet???


----------



## kittykat23

Hi M2H. Wow, girl - you sound nervous. Trust me, you are fine. Don't be worried about the Bendryl. I've taken it at least 5 times throughout this pregnancy and it's fine. I asked about it to my dr. and they said it was OK. I just don't like to get into the habit of taking something for sleep. I promise, all will be fine. K? :)

Ohhh yeh... having 2 women with mood disorders around you right after giving birth might be distasterous. I hope things work out! I'm having mood issues... I think it's bc I don't sleep anymore. :( So hard to get comfortable. Ugh! 

We haven't started looking for stuff just yet. My husband and I are on vacation in 2 weeks... we plan on registering then and planning out what we want for the nursery. We are currently living in an apartment, so we can't paint either. I was going to put decals up of some sort. We'll see!


----------



## Mom2Hope

Thank you for the encouragement kitty...I got through to my OB's medical assistant today..they said that the benedryl was fine (like you mentioned I don't want to take it regularly though)....and they said that the allergic reaction in itself (the whole itching from head to toe and tingling mouth, tongue, etc...) should not have affected the baby at all so they will see me at my next appointment on the 9th...it sort of puts me a little more at ease...but now I am so overly cautious about where I put my feet when I am outside and what shoes I wear when I go out the door...and it is borderline on obsessive...it is driving my OH crazy lol...on the upside I think that means all those flips and flutters I have been feeling at night is little Benjamin then and not the other excuses I have said it could have been...makes me happy cause that means he has been more active...and Today marks 20 weeks...half way through...getting exciting...

Oh it is so great you guys are going on a vacation...are you going far away or staying close by to your home??? I hope you have a great time...We didn't do vacation this summer because we brought family down to our house to visit on 2 different occasions and chose to do things like museums and festivals and stuff close by...it would have been nice to go away for a little though...

I understand the sleep thing...I wake up so many times because I roll over on my back in my sleep which makes my back hurt then I wake up...or I get so overheated I wake up in a sweat...it is ridiculous...but it will all be worth it in the end...have you thought about maybe getting one of those sleep preggy pillows??? I have contemplated it...suppose to make a difference

We have only bought a few outfits so far and a cute baby monster bib...we have started looking at nursery furniture though...but not registered or anything...round about what time do you think a baby shower should be held??? are you guys putting on your own or is someone in your family going to throw it??? I'm not sure how we will do ours just yet...probably at my grandmothers and as a group effort...but still thinking it out...


Jode...how are you doing sugar??? Hope your week has gotten off to a good start....

Editing this post to add photos...sorry for bombarding you girls...lol was just excited about actually buying stuff...even the small stuff...

https://i308.photobucket.com/albums/kk341/RubiesSapphire/PhoneCamerajuly2013102.jpg

https://i308.photobucket.com/albums/kk341/RubiesSapphire/PhoneCamerajuly2013092.jpg

https://i308.photobucket.com/albums/kk341/RubiesSapphire/PhoneCamerajuly2013096.jpg

https://i308.photobucket.com/albums/kk341/RubiesSapphire/PhoneCamerajuly2013099.jpg

https://i308.photobucket.com/albums/kk341/RubiesSapphire/PhoneCamerajuly2013094.jpg

and this was bump at 19 weeks...
https://i308.photobucket.com/albums/kk341/RubiesSapphire/PhoneCamerajuly2013080.jpg


----------



## kittykat23

Cute outfits, M2H! Adorable! Yay!! 

I'm happy to hear you're feeling somewhat better about the Benadryl and that whole episode. :) 

Thanks! We're actually staying put. We plan to do a few day trips but nothing crazy. My husband has a big exam at the end of August to complete his Masters and will need to spend some of the time studying. I plan to clean out some closets and get the baby's room in order. :) YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!

On the preggy pillow front... my friend let me borrow her snoogle and I didn't like it at all. I bought a body pillow and do much better with that. Last night I set up a barrade of pillows around me. My husband barely had any room! LOL!!!! I told him that I'm making a life and that his needs come second. HAHAHAHA!!! We laughed.

Jode, how ya doing? Hanging in there??

Cute bump, M2H! :)


----------



## Mom2Hope

LOL kitty...I am glad he enjoyed the comment too...in all honesty its true though lol...MY OH came home the other day and not only had I barricaded myself around with pillows but in addition to my memory foam pillow I had also stolen hers lol...she didn't wake me up though she just used one of the throw pillows from the couch...I felt horrible later but I had not planned on passing out before she got home...

I do feel some better for sure...I still get paranoid moments but I guess that I should get use to that for atleast the next "FOREVER" LOL...but like right now I felt little flutters in the tummy and that reminds me he is ok...

Master's work is tough...I wish him luck with his class...Staying close to home can be fun for vaca because you get the luxury of going out and the convenience of sleeping in your own bed :)

JOOOOOODDDDEEEEE...how ya doing hon...hope all is well in your neck of the woods...I hear it got awfully hot over there the other day...

Today I cleaned house...cleaned cleaned...it felt good to have that energy...I have to purchase a carpet cleaner though or hire someone to come clean carpets...with 5 dogs...I want ALLLLL floors deep cleaned before little one arrives...and have to get the dogs use to staying out of my room where he will be...I loooove animals...and mine are great with children...but I also know my dogs are clumsy and loud and I would not want them knocking stuff down in the baby zone or waking him up when he does sleep lol...

Well...the last thing on my list today is laundry...so off to that never-ending task ladies...hope you are all having a marvelous day...


----------



## JodeRM86

Hey ladies hope your both well! We are both doing great, lots of kicking going on in my belly!even seen my belly move yesterday... Wow lol

I haven't took Benadryl myself but I have been taking Zantac for my severe heartburn! The doctor said its fine.. I do worry though! I keep getting terrible headaches, but I feel guilty taking one paracetamol so I take it if its reallly bad!

Cute stuff M2H I have only bought some baby grows upto now a giraffe and a picture for the day il upload some pics in a min!

Yes it's been super hot over here no one is used to it haha I just keep complaining! It's awful.. I couldn't live in a hot country all the time jees.

It's night time here now and I'm just relaxing watching some tv while hubby is at work.

Im 27 this Sunday so i am going for a spa days and staying in the city in a 5* hotel and things treating myself! As the OH is going to a dance festival lol I'm not very happy he's going the weekend of my birthday but I'm seeing it as him maybe holding onto his freedom before we get tied up in winter! Bless him..


----------



## JodeRM86

Here's his first teddy I love giraffes since I fed them at Busch gardens
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JodeRM86

Here's dads present I got last week I love this!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JodeRM86

And this is my bump at 19 weeks I'm abit rounder now hehe
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mom2Hope

cute bump jode and adorable giraffe...I have no clue what kind of stuffie I want to get first but I believe all kids should have one lol...

Our b-days are not far apart like our due dates...cool...I turn 28 on he 31s...just a week away...My grandmother' bday is 2 days before mine so sunday we are driving down to see her...it will be the first birthday I have gotten to spend with her in 8 years as I was living in California for several years...so I am excited...I hope you enjoy your pamper day :)

It is always hot over here...never below 90s and 3-4 days of the week have highs in the triple digits....yuck...

well as I never got off the computer to start that laundry I suppose I should go do it now lol...my energy streak left me when I sat down to eat earlier lol...atleast the house is done...

ttyl ladies


----------



## kittykat23

Ohhh so cute, Jode! I love the giraffe and the gift that you got your husband. :) Adorable bump! I heard carrying boys vs girls make your bump differ. Mine is is definitely my entire stomach not just a little basketball. LOL!! I'll have to post a pic but everytime I try to something goes wrong and it never uploads. So irritating!

Glad to hear you're doing well and HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Enjoy your day of pampering. :)


----------



## Mom2Hope

kitty...I upload my photos to my photobucket account because then it gives me a direct link that works with this site to add it to my posts...don't know if that helps but maybe it will work for you...

boys and girls do tend to carry different...boys are said to be lower and more to the back so the bump you see tends to (like you say) look like a basketball lol...where as girls carry higher and towards the front so you have more of an "entire" tummy bump going...

of course it is always different for everyone...I have a friend who looked exactly the same with both pregnancies and she had a girl then a boy...so it depends...

So, last night I believe I felt Benjamin moving around for like 1 hr. and 1/2...it was so weird and crazy but awesome too...at first I thought it was just gas (sorry I know that's probably tmi) but then it kept going and going and it would be flips then like a little fish swimming then an occasional jab to my side lol...it was cool...it was reassuring to feel him...

hope you girls are having a good week so far...


----------



## kittykat23

That is such a reassuring feeling! It does feel like fish swimming around. :) My LO is mostly active at night. During the day I don't feel her as much. 

I tried opening an account on Photobucket but I'm still having issues. Ugh! I'll try again when I get home.. perhaps it's my work computer and the firewalls they have in place. Who knows. 

I'm so sleepy today! How are you gals?


----------



## Mom2Hope

Horribly tired myself...I woke up at 2:00 a.m. not able to go back to sleep my 12 year old woke up at 3:00 not able to go back to sleep...OH got home from work at 6:30 and I finally took a nap for about an hour...

Our LO is definitely more active at night too Kitty...generally starts flipping around in there around 7-8 and will move off and on until 11-12....it is so amazing...

I'm sorry the photo thing is giving you trouble...maybe try going to your internet options on your computer and delete your cookies...sometimes when that builds up it can block certain things from happening properly...

How are you guys feeling in your pregnancy??? I've heard this is around the time that most consider the best part...because you are use to the hormones and mood swings and kind of deal with them, you are uncomfortable but not to the point of being unbearable and your energy is back up...aside from not sleeping well at night I have to say I agree with this thought...I have actually had energy all week to keep up on my laundry and house duty and get things done in a day to where I feel productive...now if only if only sleep would cooperate lol...


----------



## kittykat23

Hi gals!
I agree with you M2H, if it weren't for the sleeplessness -I wouldn't complain at all. I sometimes have trouble with different foods that I eat. I stay away from fried, greasy or spicy foods. If I eat it, I get wicked bad stomach pains. I'm learning what to eat and what not to eat. 

I had another scan today. My cervix is back to being 4 cm - dr. is very happy with it now. :) I got to see the LO and she was very squirmy. I love seeing her! Hee!!

I will continue to try uploading these photos. :)


----------



## Mom2Hope

try seeing if maybe a moderator to the site can help you with the photos if you want kitty...its a shame you are having all that trouble posting them...

it is so great you got to see her moving on screen...I don't think I get another sonogram since I already had the 20 week scan at 19 weeks...so next time I see lo will be when he is born from what I have heard...unless there is an emergency situation...and while I would love to see him again on screen I do not want emergency situations...my dr. still listens to the heartbeat every appointment thought...whether she is suppose to or not she does it because it makes me feel better lol...

well it has been a lazy day today...only did the kitchen and cleaned out the doggy kennel that my little old dashhound sleeps in...now I need to make dinner though...so up and at it we go again...

catch you ladies tomorrow...


----------



## Mom2Hope

How was your birthday spa day Jode???
How are you (Jode & Kitty) both doing these last few days???

Today was a nice day for me..my birthday today and we went out after lunch time and registered at Babies R Us (that was fun) and then OH and kiddos bought me the Pack N Play Yard (play pin), diaper bag, and more adorable clothes for baby Benjamin :) which made me soooo happy...then we all went out for dinner...now we are home relaxing and watching movies...but I thought I would pop in and see how all was going...

It is just the product picture (I haven't taken anything out of boxes or bags yet) but here are pics of the play pin and diaper bag :) I love them....I love baby shopping :)

https://i308.photobucket.com/albums/kk341/RubiesSapphire/PackNPlayOnTheGo.jpg

https://i308.photobucket.com/albums/kk341/RubiesSapphire/DiaperBag.jpg


----------



## Mom2Hope

been awful quiet in here for awhile ladies...just wondering how you two are feeling....

Me...I guess I am doing pretty good...I go to see my OB on Friday...it should just be a routine check though...probably just blood work, listen to LO's heart beat and what not...still look forward to it though because even if I don't get to see him wiggle around I get to hear his heartbeat...

Have either of you girls invested in a Doppler to hear the hb at home??? I have contemplated it but just don't know...I mean I am feeling him move every day now...not hard movements that hurt or anything...but definitely feel him (especially after I eat) and that is reassuring then I always get to hear the hb at the dr. appointments which are still every 4 weeks...so I don't know that I really need one...other than it would be cool for the kids to hear...they still can't feel him kick from the outside...he is stubborn lol...I can watch him make my stomach jump all over but lay a hand on the belly and instant stillness lol...

okay...well here it is...22 week bump...I still don't think I look pregnant in every day clothes because I have to pull my shirts tight around my tummy to look like this...but, atleast I do look like I have a bump when I pull my shirt around it lol...I still haven't bought any maternity clothes...I'm just sticking to my lazy day t-shirts and stretch pants lol...

https://i308.photobucket.com/albums/kk341/RubiesSapphire/Benjamin%20Edward/22Weeks.jpg

whelp...let me know how you girls are doing....


----------



## JodeRM86

Hey m2h hope your well! I had a Doppler from 11-18 weeks it was cool listening to bubs Hb everyday but I got rid as soon as I could feel him! Personal choice really  

Bubs is kicking me very hard now makes me feel a little sick someways he must be kicking my organs lol.. 17 weeks left! Crazy how fast them first 17 weeks went by so we will soon have our baby's! 

Hope your well kitty! 

Il put a pic up of my latest bump 

Xx


----------



## JodeRM86

Here's my latest bump pic xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mom2Hope

oh that is a wonderful growing bump jode...I know...just a few short months left till their arrivals and I can't wait until we share pictures of what they look like here with us :) so excited...

Currently I am having the hardest time with sleeping positions...He is kicking where I can definitely feel him and I swear I feel him kick my hand but family says they can't feel it yet...I see him make my tummy jump too though lol...so I don't know if it is just wishful thinking from me or if he is kicking strong enough that I feel it from the outside...oh well if not it will be even stronger in a week or two...but his movements don't keep me from sleeping...I end up on my back and it is uncomfortable and it wakes me up and then I have to go to the bathroom and then I have to get back to sleep then my back hurts and I am up again and of course have to go to the bathroom and then takes time to get back to sleep...lol...see a trend here 

How are you sleeping....?

Hey kitty...how are you doing hon?


----------



## JodeRM86

I am sleeping terrible! I'm really paranoid about sleeping on my back always thinking I'm harming him and then there's the toilet trouble lol

I no it will be so Nice to share our pictures!

Does it get cooler there in winter?

Kitty how are you and your princess x


----------



## Mom2Hope

It does get cooler in winter...but it stays hot for sooooo long...we wont start cooling back down AT ALL until late mid to late October (but it will still be hot just not as hot)...then we will be cool in November and half of December then freezing half of December, January and maybe even February if we are lucky lol...by March we will have nice weather for a little while...What about you guys does the weather get better for y'all?

Toilet trouble...oh my goodness (TMI) I am so far beyond constipated it is not funny...nothing helps...lol, I love being pregnant but the miserable symptoms could so go away and I would not be the least bit unhappy about it lol...

You know at first I was worried about sleeping on my back too...but my dr. has told me the body would wake you up long before you could do any harm to the baby that way...mostly it is just "suggested" to try and sleep on your side because laying on your back has the baby laying on things that could actually make you hurt a bit more than necessary...when I lay on my back for more than 10-15 minutes I wake up because my lower legs and feet start to go numb...but then I re-position and my legs are fine...

so try not to worry jode...you aren't hurting him at all...he is quite happy in there right now :)

Do you guys sing or read to your little ones yet??? I haven't started reading to him but I sing to him and play him music...he likes country music...I tried to play him cutsie baby songs...nope, he just likes country lol...


----------



## Mom2Hope

Went to the Dr. today...first time I've seen her since my allergy scare with the ant bite (I hate allergies lol)...anyway, Benjamin is doing just fine...She listened to his hb and it ranged in at 162 so still nice and strong...Last appointment was our big scan and he weighed (I thought 8.5 oz but she said...) he weighed 9 oz. and was right on target for the average percentile...we heard him wiggling around on the Doppler monitor so much that she was having to chase him to be able to get a read on the heartbeat lol...he had been kicking me aaaaaallll morning lol...my poor cervix probably has bruises for it's brusies lol...

how are you ladies doing this Friday???? anyone bought a crib or basinet yet??? we bought the play-yard with the basinet top...which technically would be okay for the first couple of months but we still want to get the crib before he arrives...


----------



## kittykat23

Hi ladies! Sorry I went MIA for a bit. We were on vacation last week and had a ton of things going on. We stayed put but got the registry done and started clearing out the nursery. :) FUN!

Can you believe how far we've come! I'm loving this 2nd trimester. I can sympathize with you on the sleep problems... but I'm getting through it. I am now sleeping in a separate room (the nursery, actually) because I need all these pillows around me to keep me comfy. HA! :) 

The little girl is doing well. She had her measurement check up last week and is 1 lb. 1 ounce. Hee!!!! She's moving around crazily .. I love it! We also went to our c-section class (what to expect) and did the hospital tour. Pretty cool! I feel comfortable with everything now. 

Happy belated birthday M2H! Hope it was a great one... however, I bet next year will be even better. YAY!!!!!!!!!!

You guys look great with your baby bumps. Man, I still have yet to figure out photos. I will try again now. LOL! I have no patience for technology. HAHA!!


----------



## Mom2Hope

aw I'm sorry you are still having photo problems kitty...I have seen some ladies put their pics on photobucket and then just place a link in the post to the photobucket page with their photo. I don't know if you would want to try that or not.

I am glad you guys had a good vacation...getting the registry all done was surely fun...I registered at 2 different places but still have a few things I need to add on to the lists...I can do that online though...

Do you have a theme for your little princess??

Hey Jode how are you doing this week??

I've been doing pretty good...sleepy...but like you girls i'm making it. I sleep on top of pillows and encased with pillows lol...I look ridiculous...but it helps some. I have got to get myself in the habit of getting up earlier though. Our older kiddos go back to school on the 26th and that means me getting up at 5:00 to get lunches together and breakfast started...and right now I am shutting my alarm off at 7:30 ever morning and sleeping till 8:00 when the kids wake up lol...5 is massively different than 8....gotta get use to it again..

have a good week ladies...check in from soon with updates :) I love reading how you are all doing and how your lo are progressing :)


----------



## kittykat23

Hi girls. How are you doing? I'm hanging in there. Things get tougher as the days go on. I'm not sleeping well and now I'm obsessed with baby kicks. LOL! I get so nervous when she doesn't kick a lot during the day. I find myself poking her. Poor baby girl. 

Yes, we have a theme. We're doing Jungle Jill (from Babies R Us). Cute little girly jungle animals. :) So cute!


----------



## Mom2Hope

Hi kitty...we all got pretty quiet there for awhile...I'm doing okay for the most part...I have a few days here and there where I feel like my head is going to explode from emotions...I never know if it is just me being depressed in general or me being pregnant lol...but OH is precious and helps and we get through those days :)

I can hear ya with the sleep issue...I now sleep with two pillows under me three pillows around my upper back, neck and head, and one under my feet...and still have to wake up to shift 90 million times a night...on top of that getting up at 5 in the morning now trying to get back in that habit for when my older kiddos go back to school on Monday...it's a definite adjustment when summer allowed us to sleep late...

aside from that things are okay as far as being pregnant :) Benjamin wiggles a lot during the daytime so like you when he has a quiet day I worry and poke him lol...I don't poke hard though just enough to say hey there wiggle for me :) ...Dr. said he is well protected and a little poke wont hurt :)

We are doing the peek a boo monster set from babies r us...I like the little monster themes it is so cute...

So when is everyones next dr. appointment??? I go on Sept 9th...This Monday I made 6 months :) only 3 months left to go...time is creeping up on us...


----------



## Mom2Hope

Hi ladies, just checking in...it has been pretty quiet lately...I suppose it is just us settling in to our nice little pregnancy routines and getting ready for lo's to arrive. I hope you are both doing well and having many wonderful days.

Today was nice for me. It was OH's birthday, labor day and my dad came up for a visit...no one had to work or go to school so we slept late, went out, came home, ate, watched movies and now everyone is sleeping and I will head to bed in just moments...it was a very nice day :)

Today my LO is 26 weeks and on Friday I go to see the OB for the check up...if I am not mistaken it is just one more week and on week 27 we are considered third trimester :) so awesome...time went so slow in the beginning and now things just seem to be zipping by...I can't even imagine how wonderful it will be to hold our little boys and girl come December...

Okay girls, check in and give an update so we know we are all still here :) Have a great week!!

AWE...I just looked at my ticker and have only 98 days left to go :) in to double digits now :)


----------



## kittykat23

Hi there, ladies. How are you both doing?? I'm doing well... we enjoyed our long weekend. It was nice to relax but now I'm starting to 'nest' - cleaning, organizing....... and freaking out! LOL!! Like you said, M2H, it's starting to go by verrrry fast! I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kittykat23

Hi there. So I came onto the forum tonight to look up what types of pains I had tonight. It scared me! I had a few the last 2 weeks or so but they were isolated incidents. Tonight was different... it happened three times in a matter of 15 minutes. The pain was so bad in my lower pelvic area and crotch (TMI, sorry!) that it takes my breath away. Sooooo painful! I called my sister-in-law (she had my nephew at 25w4d) so I wanted to know what she felt. She said her pains didn't stop... they were continual. Mine stopped after those three. I plan to call my dr tomorrow - funny, I just saw her today and things were fine. Perhaps it's just Braxton Hicks contractions. It freaked me out. Have either of you had anything like this before?

My husband was working and didn't answer his phone. Ugh... there will be a discussion tonight when he comes home about that. 

Hope you girls are both well!


----------



## Mom2Hope

My goodness kitty, sounds scary. I do know that Braxton hicks are not suppose to hurt but that some women say that they indeed do hurt them...that is sort of what it sounds like to me. I get those pains where my tummy gets all tight (the uterus tightening) and the pelvic area gets really achy too...but it generally passes pretty quick and my dr. said it is nothing to worry about it is completely normal...I do hope you get in touch with your OB though...because 15 minutes is an awfully long time for it to last like that...Please keep us updated.

Jodi, how have you been hon? Haven't heard from you in awhile...

I went back to my OB today and all was great. Measured my tummy, took all the vitals, listened to lo's heartbeat...She said we go to every 2 weeks now so I go back on the 20th...and about 3 to 4 weeks before he is due she will do an ultrasound to check on his growth and make sure all is right for baby day :) I can't wait...I wasn't sure if she was going to do a growth scan or not...I know some OB's don't do another scan after the 20 week anomaly scan so happy I get one more :)

Well ladies...gotta go flip a hamburger patty...lol...dinner time...I will chat with you all later...


----------



## kittykat23

Hi there. Things have been quiet - no more pains, thankfully. I did let my dr. know - I guess they're not concerned. I keep celebrating after each week goes by now. My nephew was born at 25 weeks and that was stuck in my head. He is now almost 2 years old and has caught up on all milestones. ;) Goes to show you what technology can do these days. He was in the NICU for 3 months though. Scary.

They scheduled my c-section. It's amazing to know the actual date now. Yay!!! M2H I'm lookin gat your middle ticker and we're only 2 babies away from our arrivals!! HOW AWESOME IS THAT!!?!?! Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mom2Hope

I know, I can't believe...we are that close...I am looking at the one that says 12 weeks 6 days left...and can't believe that not long ago I was ONLY 12 weeks along and going to see my little squishy on a screen....now we're just a little more than 12 weeks from seeing them...

When is your C-section scheduled for???

My OB asked me about induction...I am kind of torn on it...there is (at this time) no medical need for me to be induced and I am so thankful for that...and had she not brought it up I would never have considered it...but since she did I have to at least look at the pros and cons of it...I really don't like the fact that the medicine they use (the synthetic hormone to jump start labor) makes the contractions so much more intense...however I am more worried that OH will be stuck at work when I go in to labor and I will be home with the kids or something and it will get all complicated...plus I really want my doctor to be the one to deliver him and not someone I don't know and am not comfortable with...I do plan on taking the epidural as soon as it is available to take...I underwent a great deal of abuse in my childhood (physical/sexual) and that much activity going on down around the lady parts is kind of making me nervous...physical exams are difficult enough as it is...and typically put me in a mood that takes days to get out of...I am really nervous about the actually labor/birthing part of pregnancy as I know that in one sense I will just be ready for him to be in my arms and it all to be over (everyone says that is all I will be thinking) but the other part of me says they don't know me like I know me and I may be thinking that but I am also worried that I may be triggered or something and along with labor pains I will have flashbacks and all and make the labor process more difficult...which I don't want to do...so...

Pros to induction: OH knows when baby day is and will for sure be there for his birth and at the very least the following day. Pro number 2 is my doctor will for sure be the one to deliver. Pro number 3 the kids will be tended to with an adult either in the waiting area or at a house with someone we trust so they aren't left freaked out about what's going on. (not necessarily a pro but something that makes me not so much against it is...) that after 37 weeks induction is considered safe for baby whether medical need or no medical need is around...since I know exactly when conception took place since we did assisted conception with Artificial Insemination I know for sure how far along baby is...plus my OB doesn't want to induce to early...she just mentioned inducing around time so that it is scheduled and everyone who needs to be there is there...so we are talking like week 39 sometime...

CONS to induction: there is no medical need. It increases the intensity of contractions (some women say epidurals make this better to handle, some say it didn't make a difference still hurt like hell). Induction once increases the chances of it being necessary in future pregnancies and last that I can currently think of is Induction increases the chances of needing a C-section either with that current pregnancy or with future pregnancies. 


So...any input on what you guys think would be greatly appreciated...Me I like the idea of everything being planned...however...I also like the idea of having the birth date be a mystery...I just don't like the thought of OH being stuck at work...I am really torn about what I want...originally I didn't want to even consider induction...and now I just don't know...

sorry for the long ramble of a post...hope you girls are doing wonderful today. Kitty so glad things have quieted down for you and things are progressing nicely...Jode...sure are missing you girl...Really hoping everything is okay and something hasn't developed that is keeping you from checking in with us...

TTYL for now girls


----------



## kittykat23

Hi M2H - first off, I'm sorry to hear about the things you had to endure in your childhood. I'm happy that you have conquered it and are here making a new life! :) 

If it were me and I was given the opportunity for induction, I would do it. I see many more pros than cons in your list. As for the pain, medication is key and you seem to be OK with that. Now if you were against medicine, then I'd be a little cautious since it intensifies labor pains.

My section is scheduled for the week of Thanksgiving. Either the 26th or 27th. I need my surgeon in the OR as well since the reason I'm having a csection is bc of the major surgery I had years ago. I can't push or else I could push out the new pouch they made to replace my large intestine. It's that low. Crazy, huh? 

You'll make the right decision. Is this something you have to decide soon?


----------



## Mom2Hope

Oh goodness, that is low...but I am glad you will have the right doctors there to make sure all is well for you and baby...A thanksgiving baby is awesome :) that is great kitty...and I bet you can't wait to hold LO in your arms...it's not to much further away :)

No, it isn't something I have to decide right away...I mean, considering there is only a little more than 12 weeks left I do need to decide soonish so as to actually get a decently scheduled day and time if that is what we want...but I still am so wishy washy about it...OH I think would feel better about induction (even though she knows I don't really want it so she has said she promises she can get to the hospital as soon if not before me if we aren't together because her work is closer to the hospital than our house) still I think she would prefer the induction because then we know the kids are tended to also...I am just real hesitant about doing it because of the intensified pain it could cause...OH and I have talked though and I know she leans more towards inducing while I just don't know yet...so I go back to the OB next Friday and I think I will talk to her a bit more about it...find out what her process is as far as what she does to induce, what kind of medicine is offered if pain is to intense and the likelihood of it turning in to a C-section if labor doesn't progress with induction...once I have those questions answered I will come back talk to OH more and then make my final decision...which means at my following appointment in the first week of October I would be able to tell her YAY or NAY and see about scheduling dates if we chose to go that route...

Thanks for your feedback on it though kitty...

I sure hope Jode is doing okay...I know we all get pretty quiet sometimes but she has been very quiet a long time and I just hope everything is ok with her and her little one...


----------



## kittykat23

Good call.. get as much information as possible then make a decision. :) 

I know - she hasn't been on in quite sometime. I hope all is well with her.


----------



## Mom2Hope

Hope your weekend is off to a great start kitty...

today was such a busy hectic day for me I am just wiped out...ready to lay down and pass out till morning...my goal is to have the kids in bed early tonight so I can crash...don't even care if they are asleep as long as they are in bed lol...

Have a great weekend ladies...


----------



## JodeRM86

I am so sorry I haven't been in touch! I've had no Internet for a long time! Everything is fine with me no my little man haven't read back to an posts as I've been gone for so long! I hope your both well! 

Here's my latest pics of him xx


----------



## JodeRM86

Hello everyone look at me yawning
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kittykat23

Hi Jode!
Happy to hear all is well. :) I can't make out the pic! LOL!!!! You should see me .. I was literally turning my head to each side. LOL!!


----------



## kittykat23

I see it now!!!!! How cute!!!!!!!!! OMIGOSH!!! You can totally make out what he looks like! So so cute!


----------



## Mom2Hope

JODE!!!! Great to hear you are well hon, and your little guy too...omg he is a cutie...I love the 4d pics because you can see the entire face and what they look like it is so amazing...I wont get another scan until about 3-4 weeks before he is due but I suppose I can wait that long...

I am glad you are back up and running with internet...

Morning Kitty hope your week got off to a good start too...

I'm just about to take the last kiddo to school and get my errands going for the day...hope to be back home soon though as I think I over did it yesterday...I am so stiff and I swear I feel like I am walking like john wayne lol...I have to look ridiculous...I am 28 weeks today :) and so excited as that means I am 7 months with just these last 3 months to go...OH and I have discussed it and we have decided to go ahead and be induced...I just don't want the Doc to induce before 37 weeks...so hopefully somewhere between the 30th of November and the 7th of December...as close to due date as possible :) will know more after I talk to her on Friday...

Okay ladies...any new bump pics??? I will post mine later today once I am home?? Also, I was hoping we could exchange email addresses before we all deliver...I'm not sure how hectic it will be after our lo's are born and I would really love to keep in touch with you two even if we are not able to get here as often as email or even cell phone...I'm fine with cell texts and stuff but totally understand if others are not comfortable exchanging that :)

Talk to you girls later today...have a great one.

M2H (Mel)


----------



## Mom2Hope

7 month bump

https://i308.photobucket.com/albums/kk341/RubiesSapphire/20130916_075639.jpg


----------



## kittykat23

Hi ladies! Nice bump, M2H. I'm still having issues posting photos. I'd love to exchange email addresses. I get nervous posting stuff - and have kept most things off Facebook too. It would be great to keep in touch and not having to hop on this site all of the time. I'm sure our downtime will be limited anyway once the little bees arrive. YAY!!! So close! So close!


----------



## kittykat23

And, btw I'm Krista. :)


----------



## Mom2Hope

I'll send you my info via private message then and you can respond however you want :)...

I wonder why the photo thing is giving you such a hard time...that is a shame...

hope all is well with both of you girls...


----------



## Mom2Hope

Well hello ladies, our little thread has been pretty quiet for a few weeks so I thought I would pop in and update and hope to hear one from you two also.

I took the 28 week glucose test 2 weeks ago and got those results back last week. I passed!! YAY!!! everything thus far has been progressing so nicely...and OB says I am right on track with everything. I have only gained 15 pounds since being pregnant so OB was very happy with that...I would like to keep weight gain at 25 by the end of third tri...I wont get upset if I go over that because it shouldn't be by much but 25 total would be nice...OB says if I can keep it at hat most of it will be baby and placenta and I wont have much to loose :) YAY...

I went to the Dr. again today for a check up and Benjamin's heart beat as so strong and loud it was amazing...I still love hearing it even though I feel him very strong now I cant get enough of his heartbeat...Measuring my uterus everything is going on target...so thins are looking good for me. I go back every 2 weeks 3 more times and then November 22nd is also the final ultrasound (growth scan) and I should be 37 weeks then from that point on we go every week for a check and not long till arrival time :) so excited...can definitely feel nerve kicking in but excitement too...

So how are things going ladies?? Are you going t have a baby shower??? My sister and OH are planning one in November but I'm not suppose to know...luckily my grandmother can't keep it secret from me :) hehehe...

Talk to you girls later


----------



## kittykat23

Hi girls! Sorry I've been MIA. We had a little scare 2 weeks ago. I thought this little one was coming early. I was having contractions every 5 min. They stopped when we got to the hospital. Once I got checked out, all was in tact, cervix was closed and baby was good. They released me on modified bed rest. Now I'm working 1/2 days in the office and 1/2 days at home. Feet up for most of the day. It's definitely helping. :) 

M2H, congrats on your 2nd glucose test! :) That is great!! We are down to the last 2 months now! WOO HOO!!!!!!

I had my shower 2 Saturdays ago. It was so nice. We are almost all set with everything. I even washed all her clothes. They smell like babies. Cuuute!!!!!!!

My two new symptoms are heartburn and a very painful sciatic nerve! I can handle it. :)


----------



## Mom2Hope

Oh goodness hon...I am so glad they stopped and things are good again...this is the time when those darn contractions start and it is hard to tell which ones are "practice" and when it is really real...

I hear ya on the heartburn...I don't even have to eat anything to have it...awful symptom lol...I haven't had to many problems with my back but my hips kill me...

I am glad your shower went over so well...We are having ours in a month on November 9th...I know it should probably be sooner than that but...I want time to get our carpets and stuff cleaned before we go bringing everything of little ones into the house...I haven't even taken the things we have bought out of the box yet...

Jode...how are you hon?


----------



## kittykat23

Hi there. Ok so are you at the point where you're ready for our LO's to come out?? Ugh... this gets tougher every week for me. I've only gained 25 lbs. but the extra weight is really hard to carry around. Our little one was 4 lbs last week. I can't believe it!! Her movements are incredible now... and they hurt. How are you holding up?? I totally get why you'd want everything clean before bringing baby's new things in. Most of my stuff is still in its package. LOL! I haven't taken much out.. however, I have washed all her clothes in Dreft (I loooove the smell!) and they're all put away. :) I really can't believe we're so close!!

I hope Jode is doing well!


----------



## Mom2Hope

I know, haven't heard from jode and really hope she is well too...

I have only gained 17lbs. to date...but like you it is getting so tough...lo is sitting low and to the back so I have a lot of hip and back pain...getting up and down is difficult and I don't even know what sleep is any more...not to mention I think my hormones have gone completely nuts again...LO's movements are stronger but most the time don't hurt unless he catches me in my ribs...this I have discovered hurts like the dickens...

I went back to the OB today and she says all is in order...I go back in 2 weeks 2 more times and then we are down to once a week visits...it is getting so very close...

Do you have everything little one needs yet, or still gathering things together? We are still pretty bare but that is because I have two baby showers (one church one family) coming up on the 9th and 16th...we are waiting to see what all baby boy gets from these things so we know what we have left to accumulate and all I can say is OH better be prepared for a shopping spree like she's never seen because after the 16th I will be a hellcat on a mission looking for the remaining things needed lol...

Well I am going to crash for 10 minutes doing nothing before I get up and make dinner for...OH is off tomorrow and is going to make dinner for everyone...love when she cooks, A, I don't have to do it then, and B, awesome food...

Talk to you guys later...


----------



## kittykat23

Hi there! Yep, I hear you on all of those physical issues. And I now have to take Tylenol PM to sleep. Sooooo difficult to get comfortable. 

Working from home in the afternoons is my saving grace. Once 2:00 rolls around... I'm D-O-N-E!

I had my weekly appt. today... next week starts going 2x/week until delivery date. They will give the baby a non-stress test weekly bc of my prior hypertension. Throughout the pregnancy, my blood pressure has been good.. but they want to be cautious just in case. Happy they're on top of things. :)

I can't believe next week is NOVEMBER!! CRAZY!!!! Yes, we're pretty much all set with everything. We even have the car seat base in the car! :) I just want everything in order at home. I'm overbearing sometimes with my OH. LOL!!! I hate messes and I just want everything clean and in order just in case. Poor LO... I don't want her to have to come into a chaotic house with crap everywhere. LOL!!!!!!!! 

Ok, I'm going back to work for a bit (from my couch!) -- we'll chat soon. Take care of yourself and sending good thoughts to Jode too!


----------



## Mom2Hope

I totally understand what you mean about the messes...I can handle messes not an issue...I have a pre-teen and teenager in the house...and five dogs...but with lo coming I have gone nuts...kids have to do daily chores everyday now instead of just on the weekend...that keeps there clutter and mess way down...(they are good kids they do it)...and the dogs are threatened within an inch of there squeaky toys if the dump my trash or anything else lol...We are trying to find a decent professional carpet service right now so we can have all the carpets cleaned before the end of November...because little one will be here with in the first week to week 1/2 of December...I want no odors or toxins anywhere in the carpets...wish I just had hardwood floors...

We have his sleeping area all set up for the time being and all his clothes washed and I have his little dresser/stand thingie all cleaned out and ready for his things...we have two baby showers coming up and know a lot will be provided for from family and friends (they are awesome)...so that last week of November is going to be baby shopping spree central for me getting the last things that we will need...

I am glad things are going well at the dr. for you...it is good that they keep a close eye even if things have been going well...it shows they have yours and lo's best interest in mind...I go back Friday just for the check up...I will have one more 2 week apt. on the 15th of November I think and then we go to once a week for the remainder of the time...in week 37 we will get a growth scan and I can't wait for that...I'm waiting for that scan picture so I can do my baby's first pictures page in Benjamin's scrap book I am making :)

Well...going to grab a bite to eat and lay down and be lazy a bit...I've been running, cleaning and busy all day long time for a break :)

Talk to you girls later...


----------



## Mom2Hope

Hey ladies...just checking in here. Today I am officially 36 weeks...just 4 weeks left to go and actually a little less. Today we got the confirmation from the hospital that I will go in on the night of Dec. 5th and start the cervix softener and the the morning of the 6th will induce...

We had our first baby shower this past Saturday...and we have one more this coming Saturday...baby boy is just about set...really I think we still have to get stroller, bottles and maybe a few small items like more socks and little nb shoes for outings like church and stuff...not much left though...the shower was so fun too...and sweet...

I go back to the dr. in 2 days and then next week when I go we have our growth scan to see how big baby Benjamin has gotten :) cannot wait to see him one more time on that screen before I get to hold him in my arms :)

Are you girls getting nervous?? I am so happy and excited but at the same time beyond nervous...

Hope I get to hear from you ladies soon!


----------



## kittykat23

Hi M2H. How exciting! Ironically, that is my date for c-section (Dec. 5th). LOL! Our littles ones will be a day apart! Benjamin can come early too... so they might share a birthday!! :) How awesome!!

I have had quite a hard week. I got into an accident a week ago. Hit from behind and my car was even totaled. I cannot tell you how scared I was that something happened to the baby. Thankfully everything is OK. I spend 2 days in the hospital. I was thrown into labor and there was some internal bleeding but it subsided. I'm now on bed rest - not sure when or if they will release me from that. My little girl is so active lately. Since the accident, I have had contractions every night... painful! Last night was the first night that I didn't have any. So, she might end up staying in there until the 5th.

I'm both excited and nervous too. Is your little one very active? I find it to be so uncomfortable now. I still love feeling her move though! :)


----------



## Mom2Hope

OMG...I am so glad you are ok and LO...that had to be very frightening...

It would be awesome if they shared a birthday!!! He has been so active these last couple of days...I've just sat here for an hr watching my stomach look like an alien was trying to come out lol...I went to the dr. yesterday and my blood pressure was really high and by the end of the appointment had gone up more...so I am to monitor that for this week and if it stays 140/90 or higher I have to call my dr. and go in to be checked and monitored...yesterday it stayed high all day and night and I was so worried (which could have helped keep it elevated)...today it has been borderline high but not technically considered high BP...so I am hoping it will continue to decline as my nerves settle down...

If bed rest is what is needed to keep your little princess cooking the last couple of weeks then you get plenty of rest!!! I will pop back in after while to see how all is going...


----------



## kittykat23

It was very frightening. I'm jut so thankful all is OK now. 

Yeh, they don't mess around with high blood pressure. I just did the 24 hr. urine collection since mine has been up this past week. Going to the dr. this morning to see how things are going. Good luck with yours..... stay relaxed!


----------



## Mom2Hope

Just saw this...how did your dr's visit go??? I got a call yesterday from my Dr. saying the results came back negative for pre-e and for strep b so I'm good on that end...but she still wants me to monitor my bp since it does still go up and I am suppose to limit my activity to help keep it down. I go today to see her and she is suppose to do a physical exam (yuck...they make me really nervous and edgy due to a lot of personal crap but after all this I just want to know things are going ok)...

Hope all is well ladies...Jodie, pop in and let us know how you are girl


----------



## Mom2Hope

Ok...can't wait to hear your report...but mine was great and nerve wrecking all at the same time...I am 2cm dilated and 50% thinned (can't ever remember the technical term)...she said he can come any time he wants...I have got a lot to get finished before he gets here (nerve wrecking part) and she still wants me resting and not doing a lot because she wants to keep my bp down and not spiking (its hard to get stuff done if I'm not suppose to be up a lot...)...Everyone in my family is saying he's going to come on thanksgiving week and I'm begging with him to please wait...my Dr. told me today that after she sees me Wednesday next week she goes out of town the rest of that day, Thursday, Friday and the weekend...for her holiday...she said I couldn't have the baby while she was gone...guess what freaks me out...the fact that the doctor my mom had told her the very same thing and what happened...she went in to labor as soon as he was gone and had me...ahhhh....no no...so please keep fingers crossed that mr. Benjamin either comes before Wednesday (or the preferable time frame) waits until after thanksgiving week lol...

can't wait to hear how your appointment went kitty...


----------



## Mom2Hope

Will post all when I can go home but baby benji was born st 8:48 this morning...I am over the moon.


----------



## Mom2Hope

https://i308.photobucket.com/albums/kk341/RubiesSapphire/Benjamin112313848.jpg

My beautiful little boy is here. Benjamin Edward weighed in at 6 pounds 12 ounces and was 19.5 inches long born on November 23, 2013 at 8:48 in the morning. The labor (minus the part before the epidural) was not a horrible experience and he is well worth any pain there was because he is perfect in everyway. I love him so much. We stayed in the hospital until Sunday but were home by Sunday evening and he is 3 days old now and just the most precious little thing ever. 

Can't wait till you two ladies have your little ones in your arms.


----------



## JodeRM86

Hey girls so sorry I haven't been on! Baby billy was born on the 12.12 at 14.22 weighing 8.14 did it all natural no pain relief in a water birth  he is beautiful! 

Xxxxx


----------



## JodeRM86

M2h he is so gorgeous!!!!! How in love are you? It's the best feeling in the world isn't it xxx


----------



## Mom2Hope

Jodie it is amazing I love him so much. So happy it went well for you when can we see a pic of your little man???


----------



## JodeRM86

I thought I'd posted some!!! I will send some now! Being a mummy is hectic right?? How are you ladies?? Xxx


----------

